# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sherimi me Kuran

## havaja

Me intereson te di a njeh dikush ndonje qe sheron me leximin e Kuranit, nese dini diqka ju lutem shkruani ketu ose ne M.P
    Kam degjuar shume qe ka efekt shume por nuk njoh asnje qe ben sherim te tille pos atyre qe shkruajne hajmali e qe eshte haram i madh !
   Ju pres te dashur miq nese njihni dikend ose qe keni degjuar per te!

----------


## eldonel

> Me intereson te di a njeh dikush ndonje qe sheron me leximin e Kuranit, nese dini diqka ju lutem shkruani ketu ose ne M.P
>     Kam degjuar shume qe ka efekt shume por nuk njoh asnje qe ben sherim te tille pos atyre qe shkruajne hajmali e qe eshte haram i madh !
>    Ju pres te dashur miq nese njihni dikend ose qe keni degjuar per te!


Te nevojitet per vete a po per dikend tjeter qe  ke per vete shiko eshte nje liber dhe te tregon si behet dhe qfare duhet thene 
une njoh disa mirepo trego ti nga je qe te te informojn diku ku mund te bene diku me afer per ty

----------


## `JM`

e kam une ate liber.eshte nje liber i vogel qe thote sherimi me ane e kuranit do ta shkruaj te gjithin ketu tek tema jote kuptohet nqs me lejon ose do hap nje teme tjeter.ALL-LLAHU ta shperblefte

----------


## havaja

Mund te shkruash lirisht ketu pasi eshte ne lidhje me kete teme!

----------


## eldonel

Ajetet ku përmendet shejtani (në njëjës): 

Pastaj shejtani i bëri ata të rrëshqasin që atje (prej xhenetit) dhe i nxori ata prej ku qenë. (Bekare, 36)

Hani nga çfarë është e ligjshme dhe e mirë në tokë dhe mos ndiqni gjurmët (hapat) e shejtanit. (Bekare, 168)

Hyni në mënyrë të përkryer në Islam dhe mos ndiqni gjurmët e shejtanit. (Bekare, 208)

Shejtani ju frikëson me varfëri dhe ju urdhëron në vepra të shëmtuara. (Bekare, 268}

Ata që hanë kamatën nuk do të ngrihen ndryshe vetëm siç ngrihet ai i çmenduri nga të prekurit e shejtanit. (Bekare,275)

Dhe unë kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde për të dhe pasardhësit e saj (Mejremes) nga shejtani i mallkuar. (Ali Imran, 36)

Vërtet ishte shejtani që i bëri ata të rrëshqitnin për shkak të disa mëkateve të bëra. (Ali Imran, 155)

Vetëm shejtani ua shtie në mendje frikën e miqve të tij, kështu që mos iu frikësoni atyre. (Ali Imran,175)

E ai që ka shok shejtanin, sa shok të tmerrshëm ka ai. (Nisa, 38)

E shejtani dëshiron t'i humbë ata në një humbje të largët. (Nisa, 60)

Luftoni miqtë e shejtanit. (Nisa, 76)



Vërtetë, komploti i shejtanit është i dobët. (Nisa, 76) Sikur të mos ishte dhuntia e Allahut ndaj jush dhe mëshira e Tij, do të pasonit rrugën e shejtanit, përveç një pakice. (Nisa, 83) E kush bën mik shejtanin në vend të Allahut, ai ka dështuar qartë. (Nisa, 119) Ai u premton atyre dhe i bën të shpresojnë, por shejtani nuk premton tjetër vetëm se mashtrim. (Nisa, 120) Me të vërtetë vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës janë vepra të ndyra të shejtanit. (Maide, 90) Shejtani dëshiron që përmes verës dhe bixhozit të fusë armiqësi mes jush. (Maide, 91} Por zemrat e tyre ishin ngurosur, po edhe shejtani ua zbukuroi atë që bënin. (En'am, 43) Nëse shejtani të bën të harrosh (e rri me ta gjatë talljes), pasi të vjen ndër mend, mos rri më me popullin mizor. (En'am, 68) Hani nga ajo që Allahu ju furnizoi, e mos pasoni gjurmët e shejtanit. (En'am, 142) Shejtani i nxiti ata dy (Ademin dhe Havanë), që t'ua zbulojë atyre pjesët e turpshme që i kishin të mbuluara.(A'raf,20) Vërtetë shejtani është armik i hapur për ju. (A'raf, 22) O bijtë e Ademit, të mos ju mashtrojë shejtani, sikurse i nxori prindërit tuaj nga xheneti. (A'raf, 27} Por ai i refuzoi ato, kështu që atë e ndoqi shejtani, duke u bërë ashtu i humbur, (A'raf, 175) Edhe nëse të vjen ndonjë pëshpëritje e ligë prej shejtanit, atëherë kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu. ( A'raf, 200) Vërtetë ata që janë të devotshëm, kur i prek ndonjë mendim i ligë prej shejtanit, përkujtojnë (Allahun). (A'raf, 201} Dhe të largonte nga ju pëshpëritjet e liga të shejtanit dhe t'ju forconte zemrat. (Enfal,11) Dhe kur shejtani ua zbukuroi atyre veprat. (Enfal, 48) Me të vërtetë shejtani është armik i hapur për njeriun. (Jusuf, 5) Shejtani e bëri atë të harrojë që ta përmendë te zotëriu i tij, andaj mbeti (Jusufi) në burg edhe për ca vite. (Jusuf, 42) Dhe ju solli ju nga shkretëtira, pasi shejtani kishte futur armiqësi mes meje dhe vëllezërve të mi. (Jusuf, 100) Do të thotë shejtani, pasi të kryhet çështja: 'Vërtetë Allahu ju pat premtuar premtim të vërtetë.' (Ibrahim, 22) Dhe Ne e kemi mbrojtur atë nga çdo shejtan i mallkuar (Hixhr, 17) Për Allahun, Ne dërguam (të Dërguar) te popujt e mëparshëm, por shejtani ua zbukuroi veprat e tyre. (Nahl, 63) Dhe kur të lexosh Kuran kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani i mallkuar. (Nahl, 98) Dhe shejtani është mosfalënderues ndaj Zotit të tij. (Isra, 28) Vërtet shejtani fut mosmarrëveshje në mes tyre, (Isra, 53)  Vërtetë shejtani është armik i hapur për njeriun. (Isra, 53) Dhe nuk u premton shejtani atyre veçse mashtrim.(Isra, 64) Dhe unë e harrova peshkun, dhe nuk më bëri ta harroj atë askush përveç shejtanit. (Kehf, 63) O babai im, mos adhuro shejtanin. (Merjem, 44) Vërtet shejtani është kundërshtar i Mëshiruesit.(Merjem, 44) O babai im, vërtet unë frikësohem mos të kap ty një dënim nga Mëshiruesi e do të bëhesh shok i shejtanit.(Merjem, 45) Dhe i pëshpëriti atij shejtani duke i thënë: 'O Adem, a të të tregoj për pemën e amshueshmërisë.' (Ta Ha, 120) Dhe ka prej njerëzve qe kundërshton në çështje rreth Allahut, pa kurrfarë dije dhe ndjek çdo shejtan kryengritës. {Haxh, 3) Ne nuk dërguam para teje asnjë të Dërguar dhe Pejgamber, e që, kur ai (i Dërguari) dëshiroi diçka, të mos iu pat hedhur në dëshirën e tij shejtani. (Haxh, 52) Por Allahu asgjëson atë që hedh shejtani, pastaj Allahu vendos argumentet e Tij. (Haxh, 52) Që ta bëjë (Allahu) atë që hedh shejtani sprovë për ata që në zemrat e tyre kanë sëmundje. (Haxh, 53) O ju që keni besuar, mos ndiqni gjurmët e shejtanit. (Nur, 21) Dhe kushdo që ndjek gjurmët e shejtanit në vepra të shëmtuara dhe të liga. (Nur, 21) Dhe vërtet që shejtani e braktisi njeriun ne çastin e nevojshëm.(Furkan, 29) Dhe ua zbukuroi shejtani veprat e tyre duke i ndaluar nga rruga (e drejtë). (Neml, 24) Kështu që Musai e goditi atë me grusht dhe e mbyti atë. Ai tha: 'Kjo është vepër e shejtanit.' (Kasas, 15) Dhe ua zbukuroi shejtani veprat e tyre duke i larguar nga rruga. (Ankebut, 38) Edhe sikur shejtani t'i ftonte ata në dënimin e zjarrit. (Lukman, 21 ) Vërtet që shejtani është armik për ju, andaj konsiderojeni si armik. (Fatir, 6) A nuk ju urdhërova, o bij të Ademit, që të mos adhuroni shejtanin? (Jasin, 60) Dhe të ruajtur ndaj çdo shejtani kryengritës. (Safat, 7) Vërtetë që shejtani më ka prekur mua me mjerim dhe ndëshkim (Sad, 41) Dhe në qoftë se ke pëshpëritje nga shejtani, kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu. (Fussilet, 36) Dhe mos të ju ndalojë ju shejtani (nga feja), vërtet ai është armik i hapur për ju. (Zuliruf, 62) Vërtet ata të cilët u kthyen në mosbesim, pasi u është treguar e vërteta, shejtani ua ka zbukuruar atyre. (Muhammed, 25) Bisedat e fshehta janë nga shejtani, që t'i pikëllojë ata të cilët kanë besuar. (Muxhadele,10) Ata i ka mundur shejtani, kështu që i bëri ta harrojnë përmendjen e Allahut. (Muxhadele, 19)  Ata janë grupi i shejtanit. (Muxhadele, 19) Me të vërtetë që grupi i shejtanit do të jenë të humbur. (Muxhadele, 19) Si shembulli i shejtanit kur i thotë njeriut: 'Moho'(Hashr, 16) Dhe ai (Kur'ani) nuk është fjala e shejtanit. (Tekvir, 25) Dhe nuk i luten vetëm se shejtanit, që është një kundërshtues i përhershëm. (Nisa, 117) Dhe kushdo që largohet nga përkujtimi i Mëshiruesit, Ne i caktojmë atij shejtanin, që të jete për të shok e mik.(Zuhruf,36) Ajetet ku përmendet shejtani (në shumës): Dhe e ndoqën atë që thoshin shejtanët në kohën e sundimit të Sulejmanit. (Bekare, 102) Dhe nuk mohoi Sulejmani, por shejtanët mohuan (nuk besuan) (Bekare,102) Si ai të cilin e kanë tërhequr shejtanët në rrugën e gabuar, që endet në botë si i hutuar. (En'am, 71) Dhe kësisoj kemi caktuar për çdo Pejgamber shejtan prej njerëzve dhe xhinëve. (En'am, 121) Vërtet shejtanët frymëzojnë miqtë e tyre që t'ju kundërshtojnë ju. (A'raf, 27) Vërtet ata zgjodhën shejtanët për miq në vend të Allahut.(A'raf/30) Vërtet ata që shpenzojnë tepër janë vëllezër të shejtanëve. (Isra, 27) Për Zotin tënd, Ne do t'i grumbullojmë ata dhe shejtanët e tyre. (Merjem, 68) A nuk e shihni se ne kemi dërguar shejtanët mbi jobesimtarët për t'i shtyrë ata që të bëjnë poshtërsi? (Merjem, 83) Edhe nga shejtanët kishte shumë që zhyteshin për të. (Enbija, 82) Dhe thuaj: 'Kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga pëshpëritjet e shejtanit.' (Mu'minun, 97) Dhe nuk janë shejtanët që e kanë zbritur atë (Kuranin), as nuk u takon atyre e as nuk mundin. (Shuara, 210-211) A t'ju lajmëroj se mbi kë zbresin shejtanët? (Shuara, 221) Fruti i saj është si kokat e shejtanëve. (Safat, 65} Dhe shejtanët (u nënshtruan) për çdo ndërtim dhe zhytje në ujë. (Sad, 37) Dhe vërtet Ne kemi zbukuruar qiellin më të afërt me drita dhe ato i kemi bërë gjuajtës të shejtanëve. (Mulk, 5) KOMENTIMI I ISTIADHES (EUDHU BIL-LAHI MINESH-SHEJTANIR-RAXHIM) Allahu i Madhërishëm thotë: "Trego mëshirë dhe urdhëro mirësinë dhe largohu prej të paditurve. E nëse të vjen ndonjë pëshpëritje nga shejtani, atëherë kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu, vërtet Ai është Dëgjues dhe i Ditur." (A'raf, 199-200) "Largoje të keqen me atë gjë që është më e mirë. Ne e dimë më së miri për çfarë ata flasin. Dhe thuaj: 'Zoti im, kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga pëshpëritjet e shejtanëve. Dhe mbështetem te Ti që ata të mos më afrohen.'" (Mu'minun, 96-98) "Nuk mund të jenë kurrë njësoj e mira dhe e keqja. Prandaj, (të keqen) ktheje në mënyrën më të mirë, se atëherë ai, me të cilin kishit njëfarë armiqësie, do të bëhet mik i ngushtë. Mirëpo, këtë nuk mund ta arrijë askush, përveç atyre që janë të durueshëm dhe nuk mund ta arrijë askush, përveç atyre që kanë virtyt të lartë. E nëse ty të ngacmon ndonjë ngacmim prej shejtanit, ti kërko mbrojtje prej Allahut, sepse vërtetë Ai është Dëgjuesi, i Dituri. (Fussilet, 34-36) Allahu i Lartësuar përmes këtyre ajeteve në njërën anë na urdhëron për sjellje të mirë ndaj armikut, në mënyrë që ai të rikthehet ne natyrën e tij të pastër dhe në miqësi me ne, por njëkohësisht në anën tjetër na urdhëron që të kërkojmë mbrojtje tek Ai nga armiku (djalli) që nuk pranon mirësjellje e bamirësi dhe që nuk dëshiron diçka tjetër përveç shkatërrimit dhe devijimit për shkak të armiqësisë së madhe që tregoi me herët ndaj babait tonë, Ademit. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "O bijtë e Ademit, të mos ju mashtrojë shejtani ashtu sikurse i nxori prindërit tuaj nga xheneti." (A'raf, 27) Dhe: "Me të vërtetë shejtani është armik i juaji, andaj konsiderojeni atë armik, vërtetë ai thërret grupin e tij që të jenë banorë te zjarrit." (Fatir, 6) "A do t'a konsideroni atë dhe pasardhësit e tij për miq në vend Timin, ndërsa ata janë armiq tuaj? Sa këmbim i shëmtuar është ai i jobesimtarëve." (Kehf, 50) Shejtani iu paraqit babait tonë, Ademit, si këshillues i drejtë, por pastaj e mashtroi. E ç'mendon ti, cili do të jetë raporti i tij ndaj nesh? Kurani na njofton për sfidën e tij drejtuat njerëzimit: "Pasha Madhërinë Tënde, kam për t'i shmangur prej rrugës së drejtë të gjithë, përveç atyre që janë të sinqertë nga robërit e Tu." (Sad, 82-83) Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "E kur të lexosh Kuran kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani i mallkuar. Vërtete ai nuk ka kurrfarë fuqie ndaj atyre që besuan dhe mbështeten tek Zoti i tyre." (Nahl, 98-99) Prandaj, kuptimi i "Eudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejtanir-raxhim" është: Kërkoj mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani që të mos më devijojë nga feja ime, që te mos më prishë jetën në këtë botë, që të mos më pengojë në praktikimin e asaj që ka urdhëruar Allahu dhe që të mos më nxisë për bërjen e asaj që e ka ndaluar Ai. Pra, përveç Allahut Fuqiplotë, nuk ka kush e largon shejtanin nga njeriu. "Shejtan" në gjuhën arabe rrjedh nga fjala "sharane", që do të thotë "qëndron larg", pra natyra e tij është larg natyrës së njeriut dhe me ligësitë e tij ai është larg çdo të mire. Thuhet se kjo fjalë rrjedh nga fjala "shat", që do të thotë zjarr, pasi ai është i krijuar nga zjarri. Disa dijetarë thonë se që të dyja janë të vërteta për nga kuptimi, mirëpo mendimi i parë është më i saktë dhe më i bazuar në gjuhën arabe. Sibevejhi, njëri prej gjuhëtarëve më të mëdhenj të gjuhës arabe, ka thënë: "Arabët thonë: 'Teshejtane fulan' nëse dikush ka bërë vepër të shejtanëve, e sikur të kishte prejardhjen nga fjala "shata" do të duhej thënë 'teshejeta.'" Pra, "shejtan" rrjedh nga fjala "larg" sipas kuptimit me të saktë, prandaj çdo njeri, xhin ose kafshë që rebelohet quhet shejtan. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Dhe kështu Ne kemi caktuar për çdo Pejgamber armiq-shejtanët nga njerëzit dhe xhinët- duke frymëzuar njëri-tjetrin me fjalë të stolisura për mashtrime." (En'am, 112) Imam Ahmedi në Musnedin e tij transmeton nga Ebu Dherri se ai ka thënë: "Më ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të): "O Ebu Dherr, kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga njerëzit dhe xhinët e djallëzuar." I thashë: "A ka njerëz të djallëzuar?" I Dërguari i Allahut u përgjigj: "Po." Masat që merr njeriu për t'u mbrojtur nga shejtani Kërkimi i mbrojtjes tek Allahu nga shejtani Allahu i Madhërishëm thotë: "E nëse ty të ngacmon ndonjë ngacmim nga shejtani, atëherë kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu, sepse vërtet Ai është Dëgjuesi, i Dituri." (Fussilet, 36) "O Zoti im, kërkoj mbrojtje tek Ti prej cytjeve të shejtanit. Dhe kërkoj mbrojtje tek Ti që të mos më afrohen." (Mu'minun, 97-98) Transmetohet në koleksionin e vërtetë të Buhariut nga Adij ibën Thabiti, e ky nga Sulejman ibën Suredi të ketë thënë: "Isha ulur me të Dërguarin e Allahut (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) derisa dy njerëz grindeshin. Njërit prej tyre iu skuq fytyra dhe iu frynë damarët e qafës. Kur e pa këtë, i Dërguari tha: "Unë me të vërtetë di një fjalë, po ta thotë, do t'i kalojë ajo që ndien. Sikur të thotë: 'Eudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejtanir-raxhim" (Kërkoj mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani) do t'i kalojë ajo që ndien." Leximi i dy sureve të fundit të Kuranit: Felek dhe Nas Me të vërtetë këto dy sure kanë efekt të madh në kërkimin e mbrojtjes së Allahut nga dëmi i shejtanit, në largimin e tij dhe mbrojtjen nga ai. Në këtë kontekst, i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Nuk mund të kërkojë mbrojtje askush me diçka me të mirë sesa me këto dy sure." Ishte praktikë e të Dërguarit të Allahut leximi i këtyre dy sureve çdo mbrëmje para se të flinte. Njëherë ai e kishte urdhëruar Ukbe Ibën Amrin që t'i lexonte këto dy sure pas çdo namazi. Gjithashtu, i Dërguari i Allahut ka porositur se kush i lexon këto dy sure së bashku me suren Ihlas (Kul Huvallahu Ehad) nga tri herë në mbrëmje dhe në mëngjes, do të jetë i mbrojtur nga çdo gjë. Leximi i "Ajetul-Kursij" (ajeti 255 në suren "Bekare") Transmeton Buhariu se Ebu Hurejra ka thënë: "Më autorizoi i Dërguari i Allahut që të kujdesem për zekatin e mbledhur gjatë muajit Ramazan. Në një moment erdhi një i panjohur dhe filloi të marrë nga ushqimi që ruaja. E zura dhe i thashë se do ta dërgoja tek i Dërguari i Allahut, e ai kërkoi që t'ia falja. Dhe kështu veproi tri herë me radhë. Kur e zura herën e tretë, i thashë: "Tani nuk do të të fal më, por do të të dërgoj tek i Dërguari i Allahut." I panjohuri më tha: "Nëse më liron, do të të mësoj diçka, që kur ta thuash nuk do të të afrohet shejtani." E pranova kushtin, Ai më tha: "Kur të shtrihesh për të fjetur lexo Ajetul-Kursinë (ajetin 255 të sures Bekare), sepse do të kesh mbrojtje prej Allahut dhe nuk do të të afrohet shejtani deri në mëngjes." I Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) tha: "Ai ka qenë shejtani, të vërtetën (o Ebu Hurejra) ta ka thënë, edhe pse ai është gënjeshtar i madh." Pra, ky është ajeti më me vlerë në Kuran për shkak se përfshin emrat e bukur të Allahut dhe cilësitë e Tij të larta. Leximi i sures Bekare Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra, se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Mos i bëni shtëpitë tuaja varreza. Me të vërtetë në shtëpitë ku lexohet sureja Bekare shejtani nuk hyn. Leximi i dy ajeteve të fundit të sures Bekare Transmetohet se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Kush i lexon gjatë natës dy ajetet e fundit të sures Bekare, ato do t'i mjaftojnë. , d.m.th., do t'i mjaftojnë për çdo të keqe që mund ta godasë. Leximi i tri ajeteve të para të sures Gafir dhe i Ajetul-Kursisë Transmeton Tirmidhiu, se Ebu Hurejra ka thënë: "Kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut duke thëne: "Kush lexon "Ha Mim" deri te fjalët "Ilejhil-mesir" dhe "Ajetul-Kursinë " në mëngjes, do të jetë i mbrojtur deri në mbrëmje dhe kush i lexon ato në mbrëmje, do të jetë i mbrojtur deri në mëngjes. '" Të thuhet: "La ilahe ilallah vahdehu la sherike leh, lehul-mulku ve lehul-hamdu ve huve ala kul-li shejin kadir" njëqind herë në dite Buhariu dhe Muslimi transmetojnë nga Ebu Hurejra, se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Kush thotë: "La ilahe ilallah vahdehu la sherike leh, lehul-mulku ve lehul-hamdu ve buve ala kul-li shejin kadir", njëqind herë në ditë ka shpërblim sikur të ketë liruar dhjetë robër. Atij i shkruhen njëqind të mira dhe i fshihen njëqind mëkate dhe është i mbrojtur nga shejtani deri në mbrëmje. Askush nuk ka vepruar më mirë se ky person, me përjashtim të atij që ka thënë më tepër. " Pa dyshim se kjo është një mburojë shumë e dobishme dhe me vlerë të lartë, e njëkohësisht e lehtë për atë që Allahu ia ka lehtësuar. Përmendja e shpeshtë e Allahut të Madhërishëm është mburoja më e dobishme Transmeton Tirmidhiu nga Harith el-Eshariu, se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Allahu i Madhërishëm urdhëroi Jahjan, të birin e Zekerias, që t'i kryejë vetë pesë obligime dhe të kërkojë edhe nga Beni Israilët që t'i kryejnë ato... pastaj tha: '... ju urdhëroj ta përmendni Allahun, se kjo është si njeriu që ikën nga armiku, që i është vënë pas me shpejtësi, e ky hyn në një kështjellë të fortifikuar dhe e mbron veten prej tij. Kësisoj njeriu mund ta mbrojë veten me përmendjen. e Allahut " Tirmidhiu e cilëson hadithin si të mirë. Po ashtu, transmetohet se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Kam parë një njeri nga ummeti im të cilin e kishin kapluar shejtanët; kur filloi ta përmend Allahun, shejtanët u larguan prej tij." Abdesti dhe namazi Këto janë prej adhurimeve kryesore me të cilat mbrohet njeriu nga shejtani. Njeriu nuk mund të përmbahet nga hidhërimi dhe ta kontrollojë epshin e tij vetëm se me abdest dhe namaz. Të dyja këto janë zjarr, por abdesti i fik. Lidhur me këtë ka një hadith: "Me të vërtetë hidhërimi është prej shejtanit, ndërsa shejtani është krijuar nga zjarri. Meqë zjarri fiket me ujë, atëherë, kur dikush prej jush hidhërohet, le të marrë abdest. Njëkohësisht, nëse namazi kryhet me frikërespekt dhe përkushtim të plotë ndaj Allahut, njeriut i largohen të gjitha gjurmët e hidhërimit. Praktikimi i namazit mjafton dhe nuk ka nevojë për argumentim. Përmbajtja nga shikimi, fjalët, ushqimi dhe përzierja e tepërt me njerëz S'ka dyshim se shejtani mbizotëron te njeriu dhe arrin qëllimet që dëshiron nëpërmjet këtyre katër dyerve. Edhe njerëzit, gjithashtu, ndahen në katër grupe: 1. Disa janë si ushqimi, për të cilin kemi nevojë ditën dhe natën. Këta janë dijetarët dhe dashamirët e Allahut, të Librit të Tij, të të Dërguarit të Tij dhe të krijesave të Tij. Pra shoqërimi me ta është një përfitim i madh. 2. Disa janë si ilaçi, për të cilin ke nevojë vetëm kur je i sëmurë, e kur shërohesh nuk ke nevojë për të. Të tillë janë njerëzit për të cilët kemi nevojë në lehtësimin e jetesës në këtë botë ose për kryerjen e obligimeve shoqërore. 3. Disa janë si sëmundja, që është e shumëllojshme. Shoqërimi me ta dëmton fenë dhe jetën tonë, prandaj sillu mirë me ta përderisa Allahu i Madhërishëm të ta bëje një zgjidhje. 4. Disa mbartin me vete shkatërrim. Të tillë janë pasuesit e epshit dhe të bidatit (risive në fe), prandaj largimi prej tyre është i domosdoshëm. Pra, gjithmonë mundohu të jesh i dobishëm për atë që të shoqëron, duke e udhëzuar në të mire dhe duke e ndaluat nga të këqijat. Si shfaqen cytjet e shejtanit Vesveset (dyshimet) Kjo është mënyra më e shpeshtë e cytjeve te shejtanit. Ai pandërprerë mundohet të fusë dyshime te njeriu, derisa ta largojë atë nga besimi islam. I Dërguari na e ka tërhequr vërejtjen prej shejtanit duke thënë: "Shejtani vjen te ndonjëri prej jush dhe i thotë: "Kush e krijoi këtë? Kush e krijoi atë?" Vazhdon kështu derisa t'i thotë: "Kush e krijoi Zotin tënd? Nëse ndonjërit nga ju i ndodh një gjë e tillë, atëherë le të kërkojë mbrojtje tek Allahu duke thënëEudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejtanir-raxhim" e kjo do t'ia largojë ato (dyshimet). " Në një hadith tjetër, i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Kur ndonjërit prej jush i vjen një gjë e tillë, le të thotë: "Besoj në Allahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij", e kjo do t'ia largoje ato (dyshimet). Nëse nuk arrin t'i fusë vesvese në këtë mënyre, atëherë mundohet t'i fusë vesvese në çështjet e adhurimit. Pra, ai i sjell vesvese për harxhimin e tepërt të ujit gjatë marrjes së abdestit, pastaj i sjell vesvese në namaz deri në atë masë saqë nuk di se ç'ka thënë në namaz. Për largimin e këtyre vesveseve më së miri na mëson rasti i Uthman ibn Ebil-Asit, kur iu ankua të Dërguarit (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të): "O i Dërguar i Allahut, me të vërtet shejtani më pengon në namaz dhe gjatë leximit në të duke më hutuar." I Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) i tha atij: "Ky është shejtani i quajtur Hinzeb,ndaj, kur ta ndiesh atë kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga ai dhe pështyj (pa pështyme) ne anën e majtë tri herë' Thotë ky sahabi: "Kam vepruar kështu dhe Allahu e largoi atë prej meje." Kështu, shejtani provon vazhdimisht të hyjë përmes derës së vesveseve, mirëpo ti ia mbyll atij derën nëse kërkon mbrojtje tek Allahu. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "E nëse ti cytesh me ndonjë cytje prej djallit, kërko mbrojtje prej Allahut, se vërtetë Ai është Dëgjuesi, i Dituri."(Fussilet,36) Mbjellja e frikës te njeriu Shejtani vazhdimisht mundohet të të ngacmojë duke të frikësuar nga përulja e Zotit tënd. Nëse dëshiron të shpenzosh pasuri në rrugën e Allahut, të frikëson me varfëri dhe të premton diçka të tillë. Allahu thotë: "Djalli ju premton varfëri dhe ju urdhëron në të shëmtuarat." (Bekare, 268) Nëse dëshiron të luftosh në rrugën e Allahut, të frikëson me vdekjen, me armët dhe me forcën e armikut. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Po, ai është shejtani, i cili ua shtie në mendje frikën e miqve të tij, mirëpo ju mos iu frikësoni atyre, por frikësohuni vetëm nga Unë, nëse jeni besimtarë." (Ali Imran, 175) Nëse dëshiron të urdhërosh për të mirë dhe të ndalosh nga e keqja, ai të frikëson me përfundimin e keq, me përqeshjen e njerëzve ose të "këshillon" të merresh me veten tënde dhe të lësh të tjerët, sepse ata nuk do t'i përgjigjen thirrjes tënde... E sa shumë ka prej atyre që kanë rënë në këtë kurth te shejtanit. Prandaj, vëlla i dashur, nëse frikësohesh dhe nuk ke guxim te veprosh ndonjë mirësi, dije se pas saj fshihet shejtani. Ngatërresa dhe futja e armiqësisë në mesin e muslimanëve Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Me të vërtetë shejtani dëshiron të fusë mes jush armiqësi dhe urrejtje." (Maide, 91) Ndërsa i Dërguari thotë: "Vërtetë shejtani ka humbur shpresën që namazlinjtë ta adhurojnë atë, por ai do të fusë intriga në mes tyre. Në këtë drejtim vërehen aq shume armiqësi të shejtanit, saqë nuk mund të numërohen. Sa gjak është derdhur? Sa urrejtje dhe armiqësi kanë ndodhur? Sa vëllezër gjaku janë ndarë, e lëre më të tjerët? Sa shumë urrejtje dhe përplasje është mbjellë në shoqërinë muslimane, duke zënë vendin e vëllazërisë dhe dëlirësisë? Pa dyshim se pas tyre qëndron shejtani. Pengimi nga dhikri (përmendja e Allahut) Nga dobitë e dhikrit është lidhja e pandërprerë e njeriut me Allahun, I Lartësuari thotë: "Më përmendni Mua, e Unë do ju përmend ju." (Bekare, 152), ndërsa shejtani dëshiron ta sundojë njeriun dhe në të njëjtën kohë ta pengojë nga përmendja e Allahut, I Lartësuari thotë: ".. .Dhe ju pengon ju nga përmendja e Allahut dhe nga namazi..." (Maide, 91) Prandaj, shejtani ua zbukuron njerëzve gjërat e shëmtuara, si pirjen e alkoolit, bixhozin, prostitucionin, i pengon ata nga përmendja e Allahut me fjalë të kota, si dëgjimi i muzikës, sharjet dhe fyerjet, përgojimi, përhapja e fjalëve etj., e në këto veprime gjendet devijimi nga rruga e drejtë. I Madhërishmi thotë: "Ka prej njerëzve që blejnë tregime te kota me qëllim që ti largojnë nga rruga e Allahut." (Lukman, 6) Është pyetur Abdullah ibën Mesudi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të), për "tregimet e kota" dhe ka thënë: "Pasha Allahun, që nuk ka hyjni tjetër përveç Tij, ajo është muzika." Këtë e përsëriti tri herë." Prandaj, ki kujdes, vëlla i dashur musliman, që mos të të angazhojë shejtani me fjalë të kota në vend të përmendjes së Allahut. Njëkohësisht, ki parasysh se dallimi mes atij që përmend Allahun dhe atij që nuk e përmend Atë është si dallimi në mes të gjallit dhe të vdekurit. Këto janë disa manifestime të armiqësisë së shejtanit ndaj njeriut A nuk e vëren se pas gjithë kësaj e ke të domosdoshme t'i njohësh shtigjet dhe ndërhyrjet e tij te ti? Ja disa prej tyre: Shtigjet e depërtimit të shejtanit Hidhërimi dhe epshi Hidhërimi është një fantazmë që trishton mendjen. Kur mendja dobësohet, atë e sulmon ushtria e shejtanit dhe kur njeriu hidhërohet, shejtani luan me të ashtu siç luan fëmija me lodrat. A nuk e vëren, o vëlla musliman, se njeriu i hidhëruar mund te vrasë tjetrin, mund të shkurorëzojë bashkëshorten dhe mund të humbë kontrollin? Pastaj, pasi i largohet hidhërimi, shejtani ia zbukuron atij vetëvrasjen në mënyrë që t'i shmanget turpit për veprën e ligë dhe ndëshkimit. Kështu që, vriten dy vetë pa të drejtë dhe shejtani e çon njeriun për në xhehenem, e sa vend i keq është ai. I Lartësuari thotë: "Kush e vret një besimtar me qëllim, dënimi i tij është xhehenemi, në të cilin do të jetë përgjithmonë dhe Allahu është i hidhëruar me të, e ka mallkuar dhe i ka përgatitur dënim të madh." (Nisa, 93) Pra, vëlla i dashur, përmbaje veten nga hidhërimi, dije se ajo është njëra nga dyert e shejtanit dhe vazhdimisht përkujto fjalët e të Dërguarit të Allahut: "Nuk është i fortë ai që ua vë shpinën në tokë njerëzve (gjatë mundjes), mirëpo i fortë është ai që e përmban veten kur hidhërohet." Vëlla i dashur, me të vërtetë epshi i hakmarrjes të shtyn drejt hidhërimit, ndërsa mburrja me mëkate të shtyn drejt refuzimit të së vërtetës. Nëse ndien diçka të tillë, atëherë ktheje me mënyrën më të mirë "sepse ai, që mes teje dhe atij kishte armiqësi, do të bëhet si një mik i afërt." (Fussilet, 34) Pa dyshim, kjo kërkon durim dhe përgatitje te vetvetes, mirëpo përfundimi do të jetë i lavdëruar dhe shpërblimi i Allahut i madh. Allahu thotë: "Mirëpo, këtë nuk mund ta arrijë askush përveç atyre që janë të durueshëm dhe nuk mund ta arrijë askush përveç atyre që kanë virtyt të lartë." (Fussilet, 35) Ngutja dhe mosverifikimi i lajmeve Shpesh ndodh që njeriut t'i ikin shumë të mira si pasojë e ngutjes dhc e nxitimit për shkak se shejtani mbjell të liga te njeriu që ndodhet ne këtë gjendje. Në gjendje normale njeriu nuk ka mundësi të veprojë kështu, ngase është i ndërgjegjshëm për punët e tij dhe i analizon ato nga shumë aspekte. Lidhur me këtë i Dërguari i Allahut na udhëzoi me fjalët: Mosnxitimi është nga Allahu, ndërsa ngutja është nga shejtani. Gjithashtu, nuk është për t'u çuditur me atë që i Dërguari i tha Eshexh Abdukajsit: "Me të vërtetë ke dy cilësi që i do Allahu: butësinë dhe mosnxitimin. Në anën tjetër, për të mësuar se sa i dëmshëm është mosverifikimi i lajmeve na mjafton udhëzimi kur'anor: "O ju që keni besuar, nëse ndonjë i pandërgjegjshëm ju sjell ndonjë lajm, shqyrtojeni mirë, që të mos e goditni ndonjë popull pa e ditur realitetin, e pastaj të pendoheni për atë që keni bëre." (Huxhurat, 6) Ngrënia e tepërt Ngrënia e tepërt rrit epshet, të cilat janë armë të shejtanit. I Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: Nuk mbush njeriu enë më të keqe sesa barkun e tij. I mjaftojnë të birit të Ademit disa kafshata me të cilat do ta mbajë shpinën e tij. E nëse patjetër dëshiron të shtojë, atëherë le të ndajë një të tretën për ushqim, një të tretën për pije dhe një të tretën për frymëmarrje. Ngrënia e tepërt ka për pasojë këto gjashtë veti të nënçmuara: 1. Largon frikën e Allahut nga zemra e njeriut. 2. Largon prej zemrës së njeriut mëshirën ndaj krijesave, sepse mendon se të gjithë janë të ngopur. 3. E dembelos në adhurim. 4. Nëse dëgjon fjalë të urta, nuk i përjeton ato. 5. Nëse i këshillon njerëzit, këshillat e tij nuk depërtojnë në zemrat e tyre. 6. Shkakton sëmundje. Pra, të gjitha këto ndodhin nëse njeriu e tepron në ngrënie, qoftë edhe ushqim hallall (i lejuar). Mirëpo, nëse ushqimi është fituar në mënyrë të ndaluar (haram), atëherë çështja është edhe më e keqe dhe më e rëndë. Vëlla musliman, mjafton të dëgjosh fjalët e Pejgamberit: "Në çdo trup që rritet nga harami zjarri i xhehenemit ka më shumë përparësi." Përtacia në adhurime (ibadete) dhe veprimi i të ndaluarave (harameve) Pas shirkut ndaj Allahut, ndër ndalesat më të mëdha është neglizhenca ndaj namazit, qoftë lenia e tërësishme, qoftë mosfalja e tij me xhemat. Prandaj, shiko sesi i Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) na tërheq vërejtjen nga mbizotërimi i shejtanit ndaj atij që është neglizhues në faljen e namazit. I Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Nuk ka tri veta në një fshat a vendbanim e që nuk falin namazin së bashku e të mos i sundojë shejtani. Prandaj përmbajuni xhematit (bashkësisë), sepse ujku han atë dele që ndahet prej kopesë. Ndër mëkatet e mëdha është edhe kamata, për të cilën Allahu i Lartmadhëruari ka shpallur: "Ata që hanë kamatën, nuk ngrihen (në Ditën e Gjykimit) ndryshe vetëm se si ngrihet ai i çmenduri nga prekja e djallit. " (Bekare, 275) Prandaj, në përgjithësi, mëkatimi dhe kryerja e ndalesave sjell mbizotërimin e shejtanit ndaj njeriut. I Lartësuari ka thënë: "A t'jua bëj të njohur (o njerëz!) se mbi kë zbresin shejtanët? Ata zbresin te çdo gënjeshtar , mëkatar." (Shuara, 221-222) Shoqëria e keqe Shejtani depërton te njeriu edhe përmes shoqërisë se keqe. Ajo shoqëri ia zbukuron atij mëkatet dhe e bën që t'i urrejë veprat e mira. Sa e sa njerëz i ka bërë shoqëria e keqe që të përfundojnë në punë të liga, edhe pse më parë kishin jetuar në mesin e vepërmirësve dhe fisnikëve. E si të mos jetë kjo prej ndërhyrjeve të shejtanit, kur i Dërguari e krahason shokun e keq me farkëtarin, i cili, nëse nuk ta djeg rrobën, do të të japë erën e keqe. Për largimin nga shoqërimi me njerëz të këqij, Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Dhe kur i sheh ata se janë thelluar (në tallje) në argumentet Tona, largohu prej tyre derisa te kalojnë në bisedë tjetër. E nëse shejtani të bën të harrosh, mos rri, pasi të bie ndërmend, me popullin mizor." (En'am, 68) Medito pak o njeri për qëndrimin tënd në Ditën e Gjykimit, kur do te kafshosh duart e tua dhe do të thuash: "I mjeri unë, ta kisha pasuar rrugën e Pejgamberit. O shkatërrimi im, sikur të mos e kisha bërë filanin mik të afërt."(Furkan7 27-29) Raste të tjera të ndërhyrjes së shejtanit Këtu do të përmendim koprracinë, zilinë, lakminë për para, pasimin e epshit dhe fanatizmin në një medhheb, mendimin për Qenien e Allahut, mendimin e keq për muslimanët, etj. Disa nga metodat e shërimit Për të shpëtuar nga kurthet e shejtanit ka disa metoda. Disa prej tyre u cekën më lart, ndërsa disa të tjera do përmenden në vijim: Vazhdueshmëria në përmendjen e Allahut Allahu i Lartesuar ka thënë: "Me të vërtetë, zemrat qetësohen me përmendjen e Allahut (Rad, 28) Shejtani jeton larg atij që përmend Allahun për shkak se përmendja e Allahut e rrethon njeriun dhe e mbron. Shembulli i atij që përmend Allahun i ngjan atij që tregohet në hadithin në vijim: ...Si shembulli i njeriut të cilin e kërkon armiku nëpërmjet gjurmëve të tij, e ky hyn në një kështjellë të fortifikuar që të mbrojë veten. Me të vërtetë, njeriu më së shumti është i mbrojtur nga shejtani kur përmend Allahun. Në momentin kur njeriu largohet nga dhikri, Allahu i jep për shoqërues një shejtan. Argument për këtë është: "Dhe kushdo që largohet (verbon veten) nga përkujtimi i të Gjithëmëshirshmit, Ne i caktojmë atij një shejtan, e ai do të jetë shoqërues i tij." (Zuhruf, 36) Pastaj, kur shejtani e sundon njeriun, e bën që ta harrojë përmendjen e Allahut. I Lartësuari thotë: "Ata i ka mundur shejtani, kështu që i ka bërë ta harrojnë përmendjen e Allahut." (Muxhadele, 19) Përmendja e Allahut duhet ta shoqërojë njeriun në çdo gjendje të tij, qofte ai ne këmbe, ulur, shtrire, në rrugë, ne shtëpi, gjatë punës, etj. Po ju ofroj një mësim prej dhikrit, me të cilën do ta bëni shejtanin të pëlcasë. I Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: Kur njeriu hyn në shtëpinë e tij dhe e përmend Allahun e Madhëruar te hyrja dhe te ngrënia, thotë shejtani: "Nuk kemi bujtinë e as darkë." E nëse hyn në shtëpi dhe nuk e përmend Allahun e Lartësuar te hyrja, shejtani thotë: "Gjetëm bujtinë. " E nëse nuk e përmend Allahun te ngrënia, atëherë shejtani thotë: "Gjetëm bujtinën dhe darkën. Në qoftë se dëshiron t'i ruash pasardhësit nga shejtani, atëherë, para se të kesh marrëdhënie intime me bashkëshorten, mos harro të thuash: "Bismilah Allahumme xhenibnash-shejtan ve xhenibish-shejtane ma rezaktena" (Me emrin e Allahut; o Zot, na e largo djallin prej nesh dhe prej atij që do të na furnizosh me të), ngase lidhur me këtë i Dërguari na ka njoftuar se: "Nëse u dhuron Allahu atyre të dyve fëmijë nga ai kontakt, nuk do t'i bëjë dëm (fëmijës) shejtani asnjëherë. Vazhdueshmëria në istigfar (kërkimi i faljes së mëkateve) Pa dyshim se kjo është dhunti e madhe, pasi përmes saj arrin ta mundësh shejtanin. I Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Me të vërtetë shejtani ka thëne: "Pasha Madhërinë tënde, o Zoti im, nuk do të ndalem së mashtruari robërit e Tu përderisa shpirtrat e tyre gjenden në trupat e tyre. " Ndërsa Allahu ka thënë: "Pasha Krenarinë dhe Lartmadhërinë Time, nuk do të ndalem së faluri mëkatet e tyre përderisa ata kërkojnë falje prej Meje. Istigfari nuk të ngarkon më shumë se sa të thuash: "Estagfirullah" (Kërkoj falje nga Allahu) dhe ta përjetosh atë që thua. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Dhe kushdo që bën ligësi, ose i bën padrejtësi vetes së tij (duke bërë mëkate), por pastaj i kthehet Allahut duke kërkuar faljen e Tij, do ta gjejë Allahun gjithnjë Falës të Madh, Mëshirëplotë." (Nisa, 110) Kërkimi i mbrojtjes së Allahut nga shejtani I Lartësuari thotë: "Dhe nëse të cyt shejtani me ndonjë cytje, kërko mbrojtje nga Allahu, se vërtet Ai është Dëgjues, i Dijshëm." (Fussilet, 36) Lexoni këtë ngjarje dhe përfitoni nga udhëzimi i të Dërguatit. Transmetohet nga Sulejman ibën Suredi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të), se ka thënë: "Isha ulur me të Dërguarin e Allahut derisa dy njerëz fyenin njëri-tjetrin, saqë njërit iu skuq fytyra dhe iu frynë damarët e qafës. Kur e pa këtë i Dërguari tha: Unë me të vërtetë di një fjalë, po ta thotë, do t'i kalojë ajo që ndien. Sikur të thotë: "Eudhu bil-labi minesh-shejtanir-raxhim" (Kërkoj mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani) do t'i kalojë ajo që ndien. Gjithashtu, në mesin e gjërave që bëjnë dobi në momentin e hidhërimit është ndryshimi i gjendjes në të cilën është njeriu. Pra, nëse është në këmbë, le të ulet, nëse i kalon, mirë, e nëse jo, atëherë le të shtrihet, e nëse është duke folur, le të heshtë. Leximi i Kuranit I Lartësuari thotë: "Kur të lexosh Kuran, kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga djalli i mallkuar. Vërtetë, ai (djalli) nuk ka fuqi kundër atyre që besuan dhe i janë mbështetur Zotit të tyre." (Nahl, 98-99) Në fund disa këshilla: Kujdesu që të lexosh suren Bekare, sepse shejtani largohet nga ajo shtëpi ku lexohet kjo sure, siç qëndron në hadithin që transmeton Muslimi në përmbledhjen e tij. Kur të shtrihesh të flesh lexo Ajetul-Kursinë, ngase për të thuhet në një hadith: Vazhdimisht do të qëndrojë te ti një roje e Allahut dhe nuk do të të afrohet shejtani deri në mëngjes. Kujdesu që të lexosh dy ajetet e fundit të sures Bekare. Për vlerën e këtyre dy ajeteve na është treguar se kush i lexon në shtëpi tri herë - në një tjetër transmetim tri net, - nuk i afrohet asaj (shtëpie) shejtani. Mos harro qe të lexosh suren Ihlas, e cila ka vlerën e një të tretës së Kuranit dhe mos harro të lexosh "dy mburojat", pasi i Dërguari e urdhëroi leximin e këtyre sureve pas çdo namazi dhe për vlerën e leximit të tyre tha: "Nuk kanë kërkuar njerëzit mbrojtje me diçka me të mirë se me këto dy sure." Këto janë disa metoda, por nuk ka dyshim se ka edhe shumë të tjera. Në fund mundohu, vëlla i dashur musliman, që të përfitosh nga këto udhëzime e që të mos mbeten vetëm lexim. Gjithashtu, kujdesu që të mos jesh prej atyre që harrojnë fillimin e asaj që lexuan teksa lexojnë fundin e saj, apo ta harrosh atë krejtësisht pasi ke arritur në fund të tij. Ky libërth nuk është shkruar që të fitosh njohuri të përgjithshme dhe enciklopedike, por qëllimi i këtyre rreshtave është të ta ndriçojnë rrugën e errët dhe të të bëjnë më syçelur kundër këtij armiku të mallkuar. Në fund, zgjidh për veten tënde cilindo prej llojeve të njerëzve për të cilët, sipas një transmetimi, i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Njerëzit si krijesa të Allahut janë tri llojesh: një lloj janë si kafshët, ashtu siç thotë Allahu i Lartësuar: "Ata kanë zemra që nuk kuptojnë me to, ata kanë sy që nuk shohin me ta dhe ata kanë veshë që nuk dëgjojnë me ta. Ata janë si kafshët, bile edhe më të humbur. " (A 'raf, 1 79), lloji i dytë kanë trupin e njerëzve, mirëpo shpirtrat e tyre janë shpirtra djallëzorë, kurse lloji i tretë do të jenë nën hijen e Allahut në Ditën e Gjykimit, e që nuk ka hije tjetër atë ditë përveç hijes së Tij." Paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi të Dërguarin tonë, Muhammedin.

----------


## eldonel

Ajetet ku përmendet shejtani (në njëjës): 

Pastaj shejtani i bëri ata të rrëshqasin që atje (prej xhenetit) dhe i nxori ata prej ku qenë. (Bekare, 36)

Hani nga çfarë është e ligjshme dhe e mirë në tokë dhe mos ndiqni gjurmët (hapat) e shejtanit. (Bekare, 168)

Hyni në mënyrë të përkryer në Islam dhe mos ndiqni gjurmët e shejtanit. (Bekare, 208)

Shejtani ju frikëson me varfëri dhe ju urdhëron në vepra të shëmtuara. (Bekare, 268}

Ata që hanë kamatën nuk do të ngrihen ndryshe vetëm siç ngrihet ai i çmenduri nga të prekurit e shejtanit. (Bekare,275)

Dhe unë kërkoj mbrojtjen Tënde për të dhe pasardhësit e saj (Mejremes) nga shejtani i mallkuar. (Ali Imran, 36)

Vërtet ishte shejtani që i bëri ata të rrëshqitnin për shkak të disa mëkateve të bëra. (Ali Imran, 155)

Vetëm shejtani ua shtie në mendje frikën e miqve të tij, kështu që mos iu frikësoni atyre. (Ali Imran,175)

E ai që ka shok shejtanin, sa shok të tmerrshëm ka ai. (Nisa, 38)

E shejtani dëshiron t'i humbë ata në një humbje të largët. (Nisa, 60)

Luftoni miqtë e shejtanit. (Nisa, 76)



Vërtetë, komploti i shejtanit është i dobët. (Nisa, 76) Sikur të mos ishte dhuntia e Allahut ndaj jush dhe mëshira e Tij, do të pasonit rrugën e shejtanit, përveç një pakice. (Nisa, 83) E kush bën mik shejtanin në vend të Allahut, ai ka dështuar qartë. (Nisa, 119) Ai u premton atyre dhe i bën të shpresojnë, por shejtani nuk premton tjetër vetëm se mashtrim. (Nisa, 120) Me të vërtetë vera, bixhozi, idhujt dhe hedhja e shigjetës janë vepra të ndyra të shejtanit. (Maide, 90) Shejtani dëshiron që përmes verës dhe bixhozit të fusë armiqësi mes jush. (Maide, 91} Por zemrat e tyre ishin ngurosur, po edhe shejtani ua zbukuroi atë që bënin. (En'am, 43) Nëse shejtani të bën të harrosh (e rri me ta gjatë talljes), pasi të vjen ndër mend, mos rri më me popullin mizor. (En'am, 68) Hani nga ajo që Allahu ju furnizoi, e mos pasoni gjurmët e shejtanit. (En'am, 142) Shejtani i nxiti ata dy (Ademin dhe Havanë), që t'ua zbulojë atyre pjesët e turpshme që i kishin të mbuluara.(A'raf,20) Vërtetë shejtani është armik i hapur për ju. (A'raf, 22) O bijtë e Ademit, të mos ju mashtrojë shejtani, sikurse i nxori prindërit tuaj nga xheneti. (A'raf, 27} Por ai i refuzoi ato, kështu që atë e ndoqi shejtani, duke u bërë ashtu i humbur, (A'raf, 175) Edhe nëse të vjen ndonjë pëshpëritje e ligë prej shejtanit, atëherë kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu. ( A'raf, 200) Vërtetë ata që janë të devotshëm, kur i prek ndonjë mendim i ligë prej shejtanit, përkujtojnë (Allahun). (A'raf, 201} Dhe të largonte nga ju pëshpëritjet e liga të shejtanit dhe t'ju forconte zemrat. (Enfal,11) Dhe kur shejtani ua zbukuroi atyre veprat. (Enfal, 48) Me të vërtetë shejtani është armik i hapur për njeriun. (Jusuf, 5) Shejtani e bëri atë të harrojë që ta përmendë te zotëriu i tij, andaj mbeti (Jusufi) në burg edhe për ca vite. (Jusuf, 42) Dhe ju solli ju nga shkretëtira, pasi shejtani kishte futur armiqësi mes meje dhe vëllezërve të mi. (Jusuf, 100) Do të thotë shejtani, pasi të kryhet çështja: 'Vërtetë Allahu ju pat premtuar premtim të vërtetë.' (Ibrahim, 22) Dhe Ne e kemi mbrojtur atë nga çdo shejtan i mallkuar (Hixhr, 17) Për Allahun, Ne dërguam (të Dërguar) te popujt e mëparshëm, por shejtani ua zbukuroi veprat e tyre. (Nahl, 63) Dhe kur të lexosh Kuran kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani i mallkuar. (Nahl, 98) Dhe shejtani është mosfalënderues ndaj Zotit të tij. (Isra, 28) Vërtet shejtani fut mosmarrëveshje në mes tyre, (Isra, 53)  Vërtetë shejtani është armik i hapur për njeriun. (Isra, 53) Dhe nuk u premton shejtani atyre veçse mashtrim.(Isra, 64) Dhe unë e harrova peshkun, dhe nuk më bëri ta harroj atë askush përveç shejtanit. (Kehf, 63) O babai im, mos adhuro shejtanin. (Merjem, 44) Vërtet shejtani është kundërshtar i Mëshiruesit.(Merjem, 44) O babai im, vërtet unë frikësohem mos të kap ty një dënim nga Mëshiruesi e do të bëhesh shok i shejtanit.(Merjem, 45) Dhe i pëshpëriti atij shejtani duke i thënë: 'O Adem, a të të tregoj për pemën e amshueshmërisë.' (Ta Ha, 120) Dhe ka prej njerëzve qe kundërshton në çështje rreth Allahut, pa kurrfarë dije dhe ndjek çdo shejtan kryengritës. {Haxh, 3) Ne nuk dërguam para teje asnjë të Dërguar dhe Pejgamber, e që, kur ai (i Dërguari) dëshiroi diçka, të mos iu pat hedhur në dëshirën e tij shejtani. (Haxh, 52) Por Allahu asgjëson atë që hedh shejtani, pastaj Allahu vendos argumentet e Tij. (Haxh, 52) Që ta bëjë (Allahu) atë që hedh shejtani sprovë për ata që në zemrat e tyre kanë sëmundje. (Haxh, 53) O ju që keni besuar, mos ndiqni gjurmët e shejtanit. (Nur, 21) Dhe kushdo që ndjek gjurmët e shejtanit në vepra të shëmtuara dhe të liga. (Nur, 21) Dhe vërtet që shejtani e braktisi njeriun ne çastin e nevojshëm.(Furkan, 29) Dhe ua zbukuroi shejtani veprat e tyre duke i ndaluar nga rruga (e drejtë). (Neml, 24) Kështu që Musai e goditi atë me grusht dhe e mbyti atë. Ai tha: 'Kjo është vepër e shejtanit.' (Kasas, 15) Dhe ua zbukuroi shejtani veprat e tyre duke i larguar nga rruga. (Ankebut, 38) Edhe sikur shejtani t'i ftonte ata në dënimin e zjarrit. (Lukman, 21 ) Vërtet që shejtani është armik për ju, andaj konsiderojeni si armik. (Fatir, 6) A nuk ju urdhërova, o bij të Ademit, që të mos adhuroni shejtanin? (Jasin, 60) Dhe të ruajtur ndaj çdo shejtani kryengritës. (Safat, 7) Vërtetë që shejtani më ka prekur mua me mjerim dhe ndëshkim (Sad, 41) Dhe në qoftë se ke pëshpëritje nga shejtani, kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu. (Fussilet, 36) Dhe mos të ju ndalojë ju shejtani (nga feja), vërtet ai është armik i hapur për ju. (Zuliruf, 62) Vërtet ata të cilët u kthyen në mosbesim, pasi u është treguar e vërteta, shejtani ua ka zbukuruar atyre. (Muhammed, 25) Bisedat e fshehta janë nga shejtani, që t'i pikëllojë ata të cilët kanë besuar. (Muxhadele,10) Ata i ka mundur shejtani, kështu që i bëri ta harrojnë përmendjen e Allahut. (Muxhadele, 19)  Ata janë grupi i shejtanit. (Muxhadele, 19) Me të vërtetë që grupi i shejtanit do të jenë të humbur. (Muxhadele, 19) Si shembulli i shejtanit kur i thotë njeriut: 'Moho'(Hashr, 16) Dhe ai (Kur'ani) nuk është fjala e shejtanit. (Tekvir, 25) Dhe nuk i luten vetëm se shejtanit, që është një kundërshtues i përhershëm. (Nisa, 117) Dhe kushdo që largohet nga përkujtimi i Mëshiruesit, Ne i caktojmë atij shejtanin, që të jete për të shok e mik.(Zuhruf,36) Ajetet ku përmendet shejtani (në shumës): Dhe e ndoqën atë që thoshin shejtanët në kohën e sundimit të Sulejmanit. (Bekare, 102) Dhe nuk mohoi Sulejmani, por shejtanët mohuan (nuk besuan) (Bekare,102) Si ai të cilin e kanë tërhequr shejtanët në rrugën e gabuar, që endet në botë si i hutuar. (En'am, 71) Dhe kësisoj kemi caktuar për çdo Pejgamber shejtan prej njerëzve dhe xhinëve. (En'am, 121) Vërtet shejtanët frymëzojnë miqtë e tyre që t'ju kundërshtojnë ju. (A'raf, 27) Vërtet ata zgjodhën shejtanët për miq në vend të Allahut.(A'raf/30) Vërtet ata që shpenzojnë tepër janë vëllezër të shejtanëve. (Isra, 27) Për Zotin tënd, Ne do t'i grumbullojmë ata dhe shejtanët e tyre. (Merjem, 68) A nuk e shihni se ne kemi dërguar shejtanët mbi jobesimtarët për t'i shtyrë ata që të bëjnë poshtërsi? (Merjem, 83) Edhe nga shejtanët kishte shumë që zhyteshin për të. (Enbija, 82) Dhe thuaj: 'Kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga pëshpëritjet e shejtanit.' (Mu'minun, 97) Dhe nuk janë shejtanët që e kanë zbritur atë (Kuranin), as nuk u takon atyre e as nuk mundin. (Shuara, 210-211) A t'ju lajmëroj se mbi kë zbresin shejtanët? (Shuara, 221) Fruti i saj është si kokat e shejtanëve. (Safat, 65} Dhe shejtanët (u nënshtruan) për çdo ndërtim dhe zhytje në ujë. (Sad, 37) Dhe vërtet Ne kemi zbukuruar qiellin më të afërt me drita dhe ato i kemi bërë gjuajtës të shejtanëve. (Mulk, 5) KOMENTIMI I ISTIADHES (EUDHU BIL-LAHI MINESH-SHEJTANIR-RAXHIM) Allahu i Madhërishëm thotë: "Trego mëshirë dhe urdhëro mirësinë dhe largohu prej të paditurve. E nëse të vjen ndonjë pëshpëritje nga shejtani, atëherë kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu, vërtet Ai është Dëgjues dhe i Ditur." (A'raf, 199-200) "Largoje të keqen me atë gjë që është më e mirë. Ne e dimë më së miri për çfarë ata flasin. Dhe thuaj: 'Zoti im, kërkoj mbrojtje te Ti nga pëshpëritjet e shejtanëve. Dhe mbështetem te Ti që ata të mos më afrohen.'" (Mu'minun, 96-98) "Nuk mund të jenë kurrë njësoj e mira dhe e keqja. Prandaj, (të keqen) ktheje në mënyrën më të mirë, se atëherë ai, me të cilin kishit njëfarë armiqësie, do të bëhet mik i ngushtë. Mirëpo, këtë nuk mund ta arrijë askush, përveç atyre që janë të durueshëm dhe nuk mund ta arrijë askush, përveç atyre që kanë virtyt të lartë. E nëse ty të ngacmon ndonjë ngacmim prej shejtanit, ti kërko mbrojtje prej Allahut, sepse vërtetë Ai është Dëgjuesi, i Dituri. (Fussilet, 34-36) Allahu i Lartësuar përmes këtyre ajeteve në njërën anë na urdhëron për sjellje të mirë ndaj armikut, në mënyrë që ai të rikthehet ne natyrën e tij të pastër dhe në miqësi me ne, por njëkohësisht në anën tjetër na urdhëron që të kërkojmë mbrojtje tek Ai nga armiku (djalli) që nuk pranon mirësjellje e bamirësi dhe që nuk dëshiron diçka tjetër përveç shkatërrimit dhe devijimit për shkak të armiqësisë së madhe që tregoi me herët ndaj babait tonë, Ademit. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "O bijtë e Ademit, të mos ju mashtrojë shejtani ashtu sikurse i nxori prindërit tuaj nga xheneti." (A'raf, 27) Dhe: "Me të vërtetë shejtani është armik i juaji, andaj konsiderojeni atë armik, vërtetë ai thërret grupin e tij që të jenë banorë te zjarrit." (Fatir, 6) "A do t'a konsideroni atë dhe pasardhësit e tij për miq në vend Timin, ndërsa ata janë armiq tuaj? Sa këmbim i shëmtuar është ai i jobesimtarëve." (Kehf, 50) Shejtani iu paraqit babait tonë, Ademit, si këshillues i drejtë, por pastaj e mashtroi. E ç'mendon ti, cili do të jetë raporti i tij ndaj nesh? Kurani na njofton për sfidën e tij drejtuat njerëzimit: "Pasha Madhërinë Tënde, kam për t'i shmangur prej rrugës së drejtë të gjithë, përveç atyre që janë të sinqertë nga robërit e Tu." (Sad, 82-83) Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "E kur të lexosh Kuran kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani i mallkuar. Vërtete ai nuk ka kurrfarë fuqie ndaj atyre që besuan dhe mbështeten tek Zoti i tyre." (Nahl, 98-99) Prandaj, kuptimi i "Eudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejtanir-raxhim" është: Kërkoj mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani që të mos më devijojë nga feja ime, që te mos më prishë jetën në këtë botë, që të mos më pengojë në praktikimin e asaj që ka urdhëruar Allahu dhe që të mos më nxisë për bërjen e asaj që e ka ndaluar Ai. Pra, përveç Allahut Fuqiplotë, nuk ka kush e largon shejtanin nga njeriu. "Shejtan" në gjuhën arabe rrjedh nga fjala "sharane", që do të thotë "qëndron larg", pra natyra e tij është larg natyrës së njeriut dhe me ligësitë e tij ai është larg çdo të mire. Thuhet se kjo fjalë rrjedh nga fjala "shat", që do të thotë zjarr, pasi ai është i krijuar nga zjarri. Disa dijetarë thonë se që të dyja janë të vërteta për nga kuptimi, mirëpo mendimi i parë është më i saktë dhe më i bazuar në gjuhën arabe. Sibevejhi, njëri prej gjuhëtarëve më të mëdhenj të gjuhës arabe, ka thënë: "Arabët thonë: 'Teshejtane fulan' nëse dikush ka bërë vepër të shejtanëve, e sikur të kishte prejardhjen nga fjala "shata" do të duhej thënë 'teshejeta.'" Pra, "shejtan" rrjedh nga fjala "larg" sipas kuptimit me të saktë, prandaj çdo njeri, xhin ose kafshë që rebelohet quhet shejtan. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Dhe kështu Ne kemi caktuar për çdo Pejgamber armiq-shejtanët nga njerëzit dhe xhinët- duke frymëzuar njëri-tjetrin me fjalë të stolisura për mashtrime." (En'am, 112) Imam Ahmedi në Musnedin e tij transmeton nga Ebu Dherri se ai ka thënë: "Më ka thënë i Dërguari i Allahut (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të): "O Ebu Dherr, kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga njerëzit dhe xhinët e djallëzuar." I thashë: "A ka njerëz të djallëzuar?" I Dërguari i Allahut u përgjigj: "Po." Masat që merr njeriu për t'u mbrojtur nga shejtani Kërkimi i mbrojtjes tek Allahu nga shejtani Allahu i Madhërishëm thotë: "E nëse ty të ngacmon ndonjë ngacmim nga shejtani, atëherë kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu, sepse vërtet Ai është Dëgjuesi, i Dituri." (Fussilet, 36) "O Zoti im, kërkoj mbrojtje tek Ti prej cytjeve të shejtanit. Dhe kërkoj mbrojtje tek Ti që të mos më afrohen." (Mu'minun, 97-98) Transmetohet në koleksionin e vërtetë të Buhariut nga Adij ibën Thabiti, e ky nga Sulejman ibën Suredi të ketë thënë: "Isha ulur me të Dërguarin e Allahut (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) derisa dy njerëz grindeshin. Njërit prej tyre iu skuq fytyra dhe iu frynë damarët e qafës. Kur e pa këtë, i Dërguari tha: "Unë me të vërtetë di një fjalë, po ta thotë, do t'i kalojë ajo që ndien. Sikur të thotë: 'Eudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejtanir-raxhim" (Kërkoj mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani) do t'i kalojë ajo që ndien." Leximi i dy sureve të fundit të Kuranit: Felek dhe Nas Me të vërtetë këto dy sure kanë efekt të madh në kërkimin e mbrojtjes së Allahut nga dëmi i shejtanit, në largimin e tij dhe mbrojtjen nga ai. Në këtë kontekst, i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Nuk mund të kërkojë mbrojtje askush me diçka me të mirë sesa me këto dy sure." Ishte praktikë e të Dërguarit të Allahut leximi i këtyre dy sureve çdo mbrëmje para se të flinte. Njëherë ai e kishte urdhëruar Ukbe Ibën Amrin që t'i lexonte këto dy sure pas çdo namazi. Gjithashtu, i Dërguari i Allahut ka porositur se kush i lexon këto dy sure së bashku me suren Ihlas (Kul Huvallahu Ehad) nga tri herë në mbrëmje dhe në mëngjes, do të jetë i mbrojtur nga çdo gjë. Leximi i "Ajetul-Kursij" (ajeti 255 në suren "Bekare") Transmeton Buhariu se Ebu Hurejra ka thënë: "Më autorizoi i Dërguari i Allahut që të kujdesem për zekatin e mbledhur gjatë muajit Ramazan. Në një moment erdhi një i panjohur dhe filloi të marrë nga ushqimi që ruaja. E zura dhe i thashë se do ta dërgoja tek i Dërguari i Allahut, e ai kërkoi që t'ia falja. Dhe kështu veproi tri herë me radhë. Kur e zura herën e tretë, i thashë: "Tani nuk do të të fal më, por do të të dërgoj tek i Dërguari i Allahut." I panjohuri më tha: "Nëse më liron, do të të mësoj diçka, që kur ta thuash nuk do të të afrohet shejtani." E pranova kushtin, Ai më tha: "Kur të shtrihesh për të fjetur lexo Ajetul-Kursinë (ajetin 255 të sures Bekare), sepse do të kesh mbrojtje prej Allahut dhe nuk do të të afrohet shejtani deri në mëngjes." I Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) tha: "Ai ka qenë shejtani, të vërtetën (o Ebu Hurejra) ta ka thënë, edhe pse ai është gënjeshtar i madh." Pra, ky është ajeti më me vlerë në Kuran për shkak se përfshin emrat e bukur të Allahut dhe cilësitë e Tij të larta. Leximi i sures Bekare Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra, se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Mos i bëni shtëpitë tuaja varreza. Me të vërtetë në shtëpitë ku lexohet sureja Bekare shejtani nuk hyn. Leximi i dy ajeteve të fundit të sures Bekare Transmetohet se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: Kush i lexon gjatë natës dy ajetet e fundit të sures Bekare, ato do t'i mjaftojnë. , d.m.th., do t'i mjaftojnë për çdo të keqe që mund ta godasë. Leximi i tri ajeteve të para të sures Gafir dhe i Ajetul-Kursisë Transmeton Tirmidhiu, se Ebu Hurejra ka thënë: "Kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut duke thëne: "Kush lexon "Ha Mim" deri te fjalët "Ilejhil-mesir" dhe "Ajetul-Kursinë " në mëngjes, do të jetë i mbrojtur deri në mbrëmje dhe kush i lexon ato në mbrëmje, do të jetë i mbrojtur deri në mëngjes. '" Të thuhet: "La ilahe ilallah vahdehu la sherike leh, lehul-mulku ve lehul-hamdu ve huve ala kul-li shejin kadir" njëqind herë në dite Buhariu dhe Muslimi transmetojnë nga Ebu Hurejra, se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Kush thotë: "La ilahe ilallah vahdehu la sherike leh, lehul-mulku ve lehul-hamdu ve buve ala kul-li shejin kadir", njëqind herë në ditë ka shpërblim sikur të ketë liruar dhjetë robër. Atij i shkruhen njëqind të mira dhe i fshihen njëqind mëkate dhe është i mbrojtur nga shejtani deri në mbrëmje. Askush nuk ka vepruar më mirë se ky person, me përjashtim të atij që ka thënë më tepër. " Pa dyshim se kjo është një mburojë shumë e dobishme dhe me vlerë të lartë, e njëkohësisht e lehtë për atë që Allahu ia ka lehtësuar. Përmendja e shpeshtë e Allahut të Madhërishëm është mburoja më e dobishme Transmeton Tirmidhiu nga Harith el-Eshariu, se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Allahu i Madhërishëm urdhëroi Jahjan, të birin e Zekerias, që t'i kryejë vetë pesë obligime dhe të kërkojë edhe nga Beni Israilët që t'i kryejnë ato... pastaj tha: '... ju urdhëroj ta përmendni Allahun, se kjo është si njeriu që ikën nga armiku, që i është vënë pas me shpejtësi, e ky hyn në një kështjellë të fortifikuar dhe e mbron veten prej tij. Kësisoj njeriu mund ta mbrojë veten me përmendjen. e Allahut " Tirmidhiu e cilëson hadithin si të mirë. Po ashtu, transmetohet se i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Kam parë një njeri nga ummeti im të cilin e kishin kapluar shejtanët; kur filloi ta përmend Allahun, shejtanët u larguan prej tij." Abdesti dhe namazi Këto janë prej adhurimeve kryesore me të cilat mbrohet njeriu nga shejtani. Njeriu nuk mund të përmbahet nga hidhërimi dhe ta kontrollojë epshin e tij vetëm se me abdest dhe namaz. Të dyja këto janë zjarr, por abdesti i fik. Lidhur me këtë ka një hadith: "Me të vërtetë hidhërimi është prej shejtanit, ndërsa shejtani është krijuar nga zjarri. Meqë zjarri fiket me ujë, atëherë, kur dikush prej jush hidhërohet, le të marrë abdest. Njëkohësisht, nëse namazi kryhet me frikërespekt dhe përkushtim të plotë ndaj Allahut, njeriut i largohen të gjitha gjurmët e hidhërimit. Praktikimi i namazit mjafton dhe nuk ka nevojë për argumentim. Përmbajtja nga shikimi, fjalët, ushqimi dhe përzierja e tepërt me njerëz S'ka dyshim se shejtani mbizotëron te njeriu dhe arrin qëllimet që dëshiron nëpërmjet këtyre katër dyerve. Edhe njerëzit, gjithashtu, ndahen në katër grupe: 1. Disa janë si ushqimi, për të cilin kemi nevojë ditën dhe natën. Këta janë dijetarët dhe dashamirët e Allahut, të Librit të Tij, të të Dërguarit të Tij dhe të krijesave të Tij. Pra shoqërimi me ta është një përfitim i madh. 2. Disa janë si ilaçi, për të cilin ke nevojë vetëm kur je i sëmurë, e kur shërohesh nuk ke nevojë për të. Të tillë janë njerëzit për të cilët kemi nevojë në lehtësimin e jetesës në këtë botë ose për kryerjen e obligimeve shoqërore. 3. Disa janë si sëmundja, që është e shumëllojshme. Shoqërimi me ta dëmton fenë dhe jetën tonë, prandaj sillu mirë me ta përderisa Allahu i Madhërishëm të ta bëje një zgjidhje. 4. Disa mbartin me vete shkatërrim. Të tillë janë pasuesit e epshit dhe të bidatit (risive në fe), prandaj largimi prej tyre është i domosdoshëm. Pra, gjithmonë mundohu të jesh i dobishëm për atë që të shoqëron, duke e udhëzuar në të mire dhe duke e ndaluat nga të këqijat. Si shfaqen cytjet e shejtanit Vesveset (dyshimet) Kjo është mënyra më e shpeshtë e cytjeve te shejtanit. Ai pandërprerë mundohet të fusë dyshime te njeriu, derisa ta largojë atë nga besimi islam. I Dërguari na e ka tërhequr vërejtjen prej shejtanit duke thënë: "Shejtani vjen te ndonjëri prej jush dhe i thotë: "Kush e krijoi këtë? Kush e krijoi atë?" Vazhdon kështu derisa t'i thotë: "Kush e krijoi Zotin tënd? Nëse ndonjërit nga ju i ndodh një gjë e tillë, atëherë le të kërkojë mbrojtje tek Allahu duke thënëEudhu bil-lahi minesh-shejtanir-raxhim" e kjo do t'ia largojë ato (dyshimet). " Në një hadith tjetër, i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Kur ndonjërit prej jush i vjen një gjë e tillë, le të thotë: "Besoj në Allahun dhe të Dërguarin e Tij", e kjo do t'ia largoje ato (dyshimet). Nëse nuk arrin t'i fusë vesvese në këtë mënyre, atëherë mundohet t'i fusë vesvese në çështjet e adhurimit. Pra, ai i sjell vesvese për harxhimin e tepërt të ujit gjatë marrjes së abdestit, pastaj i sjell vesvese në namaz deri në atë masë saqë nuk di se ç'ka thënë në namaz. Për largimin e këtyre vesveseve më së miri na mëson rasti i Uthman ibn Ebil-Asit, kur iu ankua të Dërguarit (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të): "O i Dërguar i Allahut, me të vërtet shejtani më pengon në namaz dhe gjatë leximit në të duke më hutuar." I Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) i tha atij: "Ky është shejtani i quajtur Hinzeb,ndaj, kur ta ndiesh atë kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga ai dhe pështyj (pa pështyme) ne anën e majtë tri herë' Thotë ky sahabi: "Kam vepruar kështu dhe Allahu e largoi atë prej meje." Kështu, shejtani provon vazhdimisht të hyjë përmes derës së vesveseve, mirëpo ti ia mbyll atij derën nëse kërkon mbrojtje tek Allahu. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "E nëse ti cytesh me ndonjë cytje prej djallit, kërko mbrojtje prej Allahut, se vërtetë Ai është Dëgjuesi, i Dituri."(Fussilet,36) Mbjellja e frikës te njeriu Shejtani vazhdimisht mundohet të të ngacmojë duke të frikësuar nga përulja e Zotit tënd. Nëse dëshiron të shpenzosh pasuri në rrugën e Allahut, të frikëson me varfëri dhe të premton diçka të tillë. Allahu thotë: "Djalli ju premton varfëri dhe ju urdhëron në të shëmtuarat." (Bekare, 268) Nëse dëshiron të luftosh në rrugën e Allahut, të frikëson me vdekjen, me armët dhe me forcën e armikut. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Po, ai është shejtani, i cili ua shtie në mendje frikën e miqve të tij, mirëpo ju mos iu frikësoni atyre, por frikësohuni vetëm nga Unë, nëse jeni besimtarë." (Ali Imran, 175) Nëse dëshiron të urdhërosh për të mirë dhe të ndalosh nga e keqja, ai të frikëson me përfundimin e keq, me përqeshjen e njerëzve ose të "këshillon" të merresh me veten tënde dhe të lësh të tjerët, sepse ata nuk do t'i përgjigjen thirrjes tënde... E sa shumë ka prej atyre që kanë rënë në këtë kurth te shejtanit. Prandaj, vëlla i dashur, nëse frikësohesh dhe nuk ke guxim te veprosh ndonjë mirësi, dije se pas saj fshihet shejtani. Ngatërresa dhe futja e armiqësisë në mesin e muslimanëve Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Me të vërtetë shejtani dëshiron të fusë mes jush armiqësi dhe urrejtje." (Maide, 91) Ndërsa i Dërguari thotë: "Vërtetë shejtani ka humbur shpresën që namazlinjtë ta adhurojnë atë, por ai do të fusë intriga në mes tyre. Në këtë drejtim vërehen aq shume armiqësi të shejtanit, saqë nuk mund të numërohen. Sa gjak është derdhur? Sa urrejtje dhe armiqësi kanë ndodhur? Sa vëllezër gjaku janë ndarë, e lëre më të tjerët? Sa shumë urrejtje dhe përplasje është mbjellë në shoqërinë muslimane, duke zënë vendin e vëllazërisë dhe dëlirësisë? Pa dyshim se pas tyre qëndron shejtani. Pengimi nga dhikri (përmendja e Allahut) Nga dobitë e dhikrit është lidhja e pandërprerë e njeriut me Allahun, I Lartësuari thotë: "Më përmendni Mua, e Unë do ju përmend ju." (Bekare, 152), ndërsa shejtani dëshiron ta sundojë njeriun dhe në të njëjtën kohë ta pengojë nga përmendja e Allahut, I Lartësuari thotë: ".. .Dhe ju pengon ju nga përmendja e Allahut dhe nga namazi..." (Maide, 91) Prandaj, shejtani ua zbukuron njerëzve gjërat e shëmtuara, si pirjen e alkoolit, bixhozin, prostitucionin, i pengon ata nga përmendja e Allahut me fjalë të kota, si dëgjimi i muzikës, sharjet dhe fyerjet, përgojimi, përhapja e fjalëve etj., e në këto veprime gjendet devijimi nga rruga e drejtë. I Madhërishmi thotë: "Ka prej njerëzve që blejnë tregime te kota me qëllim që ti largojnë nga rruga e Allahut." (Lukman, 6) Është pyetur Abdullah ibën Mesudi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të), për "tregimet e kota" dhe ka thënë: "Pasha Allahun, që nuk ka hyjni tjetër përveç Tij, ajo është muzika." Këtë e përsëriti tri herë." Prandaj, ki kujdes, vëlla i dashur musliman, që mos të të angazhojë shejtani me fjalë të kota në vend të përmendjes së Allahut. Njëkohësisht, ki parasysh se dallimi mes atij që përmend Allahun dhe atij që nuk e përmend Atë është si dallimi në mes të gjallit dhe të vdekurit. Këto janë disa manifestime të armiqësisë së shejtanit ndaj njeriut A nuk e vëren se pas gjithë kësaj e ke të domosdoshme t'i njohësh shtigjet dhe ndërhyrjet e tij te ti? Ja disa prej tyre: Shtigjet e depërtimit të shejtanit Hidhërimi dhe epshi Hidhërimi është një fantazmë që trishton mendjen. Kur mendja dobësohet, atë e sulmon ushtria e shejtanit dhe kur njeriu hidhërohet, shejtani luan me të ashtu siç luan fëmija me lodrat. A nuk e vëren, o vëlla musliman, se njeriu i hidhëruar mund te vrasë tjetrin, mund të shkurorëzojë bashkëshorten dhe mund të humbë kontrollin? Pastaj, pasi i largohet hidhërimi, shejtani ia zbukuron atij vetëvrasjen në mënyrë që t'i shmanget turpit për veprën e ligë dhe ndëshkimit. Kështu që, vriten dy vetë pa të drejtë dhe shejtani e çon njeriun për në xhehenem, e sa vend i keq është ai. I Lartësuari thotë: "Kush e vret një besimtar me qëllim, dënimi i tij është xhehenemi, në të cilin do të jetë përgjithmonë dhe Allahu është i hidhëruar me të, e ka mallkuar dhe i ka përgatitur dënim të madh." (Nisa, 93) Pra, vëlla i dashur, përmbaje veten nga hidhërimi, dije se ajo është njëra nga dyert e shejtanit dhe vazhdimisht përkujto fjalët e të Dërguarit të Allahut: "Nuk është i fortë ai që ua vë shpinën në tokë njerëzve (gjatë mundjes), mirëpo i fortë është ai që e përmban veten kur hidhërohet." Vëlla i dashur, me të vërtetë epshi i hakmarrjes të shtyn drejt hidhërimit, ndërsa mburrja me mëkate të shtyn drejt refuzimit të së vërtetës. Nëse ndien diçka të tillë, atëherë ktheje me mënyrën më të mirë "sepse ai, që mes teje dhe atij kishte armiqësi, do të bëhet si një mik i afërt." (Fussilet, 34) Pa dyshim, kjo kërkon durim dhe përgatitje te vetvetes, mirëpo përfundimi do të jetë i lavdëruar dhe shpërblimi i Allahut i madh. Allahu thotë: "Mirëpo, këtë nuk mund ta arrijë askush përveç atyre që janë të durueshëm dhe nuk mund ta arrijë askush përveç atyre që kanë virtyt të lartë." (Fussilet, 35) Ngutja dhe mosverifikimi i lajmeve Shpesh ndodh që njeriut t'i ikin shumë të mira si pasojë e ngutjes dhc e nxitimit për shkak se shejtani mbjell të liga te njeriu që ndodhet ne këtë gjendje. Në gjendje normale njeriu nuk ka mundësi të veprojë kështu, ngase është i ndërgjegjshëm për punët e tij dhe i analizon ato nga shumë aspekte. Lidhur me këtë i Dërguari i Allahut na udhëzoi me fjalët: Mosnxitimi është nga Allahu, ndërsa ngutja është nga shejtani. Gjithashtu, nuk është për t'u çuditur me atë që i Dërguari i tha Eshexh Abdukajsit: "Me të vërtetë ke dy cilësi që i do Allahu: butësinë dhe mosnxitimin. Në anën tjetër, për të mësuar se sa i dëmshëm është mosverifikimi i lajmeve na mjafton udhëzimi kur'anor: "O ju që keni besuar, nëse ndonjë i pandërgjegjshëm ju sjell ndonjë lajm, shqyrtojeni mirë, që të mos e goditni ndonjë popull pa e ditur realitetin, e pastaj të pendoheni për atë që keni bëre." (Huxhurat, 6) Ngrënia e tepërt Ngrënia e tepërt rrit epshet, të cilat janë armë të shejtanit. I Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: Nuk mbush njeriu enë më të keqe sesa barkun e tij. I mjaftojnë të birit të Ademit disa kafshata me të cilat do ta mbajë shpinën e tij. E nëse patjetër dëshiron të shtojë, atëherë le të ndajë një të tretën për ushqim, një të tretën për pije dhe një të tretën për frymëmarrje. Ngrënia e tepërt ka për pasojë këto gjashtë veti të nënçmuara: 1. Largon frikën e Allahut nga zemra e njeriut. 2. Largon prej zemrës së njeriut mëshirën ndaj krijesave, sepse mendon se të gjithë janë të ngopur. 3. E dembelos në adhurim. 4. Nëse dëgjon fjalë të urta, nuk i përjeton ato. 5. Nëse i këshillon njerëzit, këshillat e tij nuk depërtojnë në zemrat e tyre. 6. Shkakton sëmundje. Pra, të gjitha këto ndodhin nëse njeriu e tepron në ngrënie, qoftë edhe ushqim hallall (i lejuar). Mirëpo, nëse ushqimi është fituar në mënyrë të ndaluar (haram), atëherë çështja është edhe më e keqe dhe më e rëndë. Vëlla musliman, mjafton të dëgjosh fjalët e Pejgamberit: "Në çdo trup që rritet nga harami zjarri i xhehenemit ka më shumë përparësi." Përtacia në adhurime (ibadete) dhe veprimi i të ndaluarave (harameve) Pas shirkut ndaj Allahut, ndër ndalesat më të mëdha është neglizhenca ndaj namazit, qoftë lenia e tërësishme, qoftë mosfalja e tij me xhemat. Prandaj, shiko sesi i Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) na tërheq vërejtjen nga mbizotërimi i shejtanit ndaj atij që është neglizhues në faljen e namazit. I Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Nuk ka tri veta në një fshat a vendbanim e që nuk falin namazin së bashku e të mos i sundojë shejtani. Prandaj përmbajuni xhematit (bashkësisë), sepse ujku han atë dele që ndahet prej kopesë. Ndër mëkatet e mëdha është edhe kamata, për të cilën Allahu i Lartmadhëruari ka shpallur: "Ata që hanë kamatën, nuk ngrihen (në Ditën e Gjykimit) ndryshe vetëm se si ngrihet ai i çmenduri nga prekja e djallit. " (Bekare, 275) Prandaj, në përgjithësi, mëkatimi dhe kryerja e ndalesave sjell mbizotërimin e shejtanit ndaj njeriut. I Lartësuari ka thënë: "A t'jua bëj të njohur (o njerëz!) se mbi kë zbresin shejtanët? Ata zbresin te çdo gënjeshtar , mëkatar." (Shuara, 221-222) Shoqëria e keqe Shejtani depërton te njeriu edhe përmes shoqërisë se keqe. Ajo shoqëri ia zbukuron atij mëkatet dhe e bën që t'i urrejë veprat e mira. Sa e sa njerëz i ka bërë shoqëria e keqe që të përfundojnë në punë të liga, edhe pse më parë kishin jetuar në mesin e vepërmirësve dhe fisnikëve. E si të mos jetë kjo prej ndërhyrjeve të shejtanit, kur i Dërguari e krahason shokun e keq me farkëtarin, i cili, nëse nuk ta djeg rrobën, do të të japë erën e keqe. Për largimin nga shoqërimi me njerëz të këqij, Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Dhe kur i sheh ata se janë thelluar (në tallje) në argumentet Tona, largohu prej tyre derisa te kalojnë në bisedë tjetër. E nëse shejtani të bën të harrosh, mos rri, pasi të bie ndërmend, me popullin mizor." (En'am, 68) Medito pak o njeri për qëndrimin tënd në Ditën e Gjykimit, kur do te kafshosh duart e tua dhe do të thuash: "I mjeri unë, ta kisha pasuar rrugën e Pejgamberit. O shkatërrimi im, sikur të mos e kisha bërë filanin mik të afërt."(Furkan7 27-29) Raste të tjera të ndërhyrjes së shejtanit Këtu do të përmendim koprracinë, zilinë, lakminë për para, pasimin e epshit dhe fanatizmin në një medhheb, mendimin për Qenien e Allahut, mendimin e keq për muslimanët, etj. Disa nga metodat e shërimit Për të shpëtuar nga kurthet e shejtanit ka disa metoda. Disa prej tyre u cekën më lart, ndërsa disa të tjera do përmenden në vijim: Vazhdueshmëria në përmendjen e Allahut Allahu i Lartesuar ka thënë: "Me të vërtetë, zemrat qetësohen me përmendjen e Allahut (Rad, 28) Shejtani jeton larg atij që përmend Allahun për shkak se përmendja e Allahut e rrethon njeriun dhe e mbron. Shembulli i atij që përmend Allahun i ngjan atij që tregohet në hadithin në vijim: ...Si shembulli i njeriut të cilin e kërkon armiku nëpërmjet gjurmëve të tij, e ky hyn në një kështjellë të fortifikuar që të mbrojë veten. Me të vërtetë, njeriu më së shumti është i mbrojtur nga shejtani kur përmend Allahun. Në momentin kur njeriu largohet nga dhikri, Allahu i jep për shoqërues një shejtan. Argument për këtë është: "Dhe kushdo që largohet (verbon veten) nga përkujtimi i të Gjithëmëshirshmit, Ne i caktojmë atij një shejtan, e ai do të jetë shoqërues i tij." (Zuhruf, 36) Pastaj, kur shejtani e sundon njeriun, e bën që ta harrojë përmendjen e Allahut. I Lartësuari thotë: "Ata i ka mundur shejtani, kështu që i ka bërë ta harrojnë përmendjen e Allahut." (Muxhadele, 19) Përmendja e Allahut duhet ta shoqërojë njeriun në çdo gjendje të tij, qofte ai ne këmbe, ulur, shtrire, në rrugë, ne shtëpi, gjatë punës, etj. Po ju ofroj një mësim prej dhikrit, me të cilën do ta bëni shejtanin të pëlcasë. I Dërguari (paqja dhe shpëtimi i Allahut qoftë mbi të) ka thënë: Kur njeriu hyn në shtëpinë e tij dhe e përmend Allahun e Madhëruar te hyrja dhe te ngrënia, thotë shejtani: "Nuk kemi bujtinë e as darkë." E nëse hyn në shtëpi dhe nuk e përmend Allahun e Lartësuar te hyrja, shejtani thotë: "Gjetëm bujtinë. " E nëse nuk e përmend Allahun te ngrënia, atëherë shejtani thotë: "Gjetëm bujtinën dhe darkën. Në qoftë se dëshiron t'i ruash pasardhësit nga shejtani, atëherë, para se të kesh marrëdhënie intime me bashkëshorten, mos harro të thuash: "Bismilah Allahumme xhenibnash-shejtan ve xhenibish-shejtane ma rezaktena" (Me emrin e Allahut; o Zot, na e largo djallin prej nesh dhe prej atij që do të na furnizosh me të), ngase lidhur me këtë i Dërguari na ka njoftuar se: "Nëse u dhuron Allahu atyre të dyve fëmijë nga ai kontakt, nuk do t'i bëjë dëm (fëmijës) shejtani asnjëherë. Vazhdueshmëria në istigfar (kërkimi i faljes së mëkateve) Pa dyshim se kjo është dhunti e madhe, pasi përmes saj arrin ta mundësh shejtanin. I Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Me të vërtetë shejtani ka thëne: "Pasha Madhërinë tënde, o Zoti im, nuk do të ndalem së mashtruari robërit e Tu përderisa shpirtrat e tyre gjenden në trupat e tyre. " Ndërsa Allahu ka thënë: "Pasha Krenarinë dhe Lartmadhërinë Time, nuk do të ndalem së faluri mëkatet e tyre përderisa ata kërkojnë falje prej Meje. Istigfari nuk të ngarkon më shumë se sa të thuash: "Estagfirullah" (Kërkoj falje nga Allahu) dhe ta përjetosh atë që thua. Allahu i Lartësuar thotë: "Dhe kushdo që bën ligësi, ose i bën padrejtësi vetes së tij (duke bërë mëkate), por pastaj i kthehet Allahut duke kërkuar faljen e Tij, do ta gjejë Allahun gjithnjë Falës të Madh, Mëshirëplotë." (Nisa, 110) Kërkimi i mbrojtjes së Allahut nga shejtani I Lartësuari thotë: "Dhe nëse të cyt shejtani me ndonjë cytje, kërko mbrojtje nga Allahu, se vërtet Ai është Dëgjues, i Dijshëm." (Fussilet, 36) Lexoni këtë ngjarje dhe përfitoni nga udhëzimi i të Dërguatit. Transmetohet nga Sulejman ibën Suredi (Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të), se ka thënë: "Isha ulur me të Dërguarin e Allahut derisa dy njerëz fyenin njëri-tjetrin, saqë njërit iu skuq fytyra dhe iu frynë damarët e qafës. Kur e pa këtë i Dërguari tha: Unë me të vërtetë di një fjalë, po ta thotë, do t'i kalojë ajo që ndien. Sikur të thotë: "Eudhu bil-labi minesh-shejtanir-raxhim" (Kërkoj mbrojtje tek Allahu nga shejtani) do t'i kalojë ajo që ndien. Gjithashtu, në mesin e gjërave që bëjnë dobi në momentin e hidhërimit është ndryshimi i gjendjes në të cilën është njeriu. Pra, nëse është në këmbë, le të ulet, nëse i kalon, mirë, e nëse jo, atëherë le të shtrihet, e nëse është duke folur, le të heshtë. Leximi i Kuranit I Lartësuari thotë: "Kur të lexosh Kuran, kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga djalli i mallkuar. Vërtetë, ai (djalli) nuk ka fuqi kundër atyre që besuan dhe i janë mbështetur Zotit të tyre." (Nahl, 98-99) Në fund disa këshilla: Kujdesu që të lexosh suren Bekare, sepse shejtani largohet nga ajo shtëpi ku lexohet kjo sure, siç qëndron në hadithin që transmeton Muslimi në përmbledhjen e tij. Kur të shtrihesh të flesh lexo Ajetul-Kursinë, ngase për të thuhet në një hadith: Vazhdimisht do të qëndrojë te ti një roje e Allahut dhe nuk do të të afrohet shejtani deri në mëngjes. Kujdesu që të lexosh dy ajetet e fundit të sures Bekare. Për vlerën e këtyre dy ajeteve na është treguar se kush i lexon në shtëpi tri herë - në një tjetër transmetim tri net, - nuk i afrohet asaj (shtëpie) shejtani. Mos harro qe të lexosh suren Ihlas, e cila ka vlerën e një të tretës së Kuranit dhe mos harro të lexosh "dy mburojat", pasi i Dërguari e urdhëroi leximin e këtyre sureve pas çdo namazi dhe për vlerën e leximit të tyre tha: "Nuk kanë kërkuar njerëzit mbrojtje me diçka me të mirë se me këto dy sure." Këto janë disa metoda, por nuk ka dyshim se ka edhe shumë të tjera. Në fund mundohu, vëlla i dashur musliman, që të përfitosh nga këto udhëzime e që të mos mbeten vetëm lexim. Gjithashtu, kujdesu që të mos jesh prej atyre që harrojnë fillimin e asaj që lexuan teksa lexojnë fundin e saj, apo ta harrosh atë krejtësisht pasi ke arritur në fund të tij. Ky libërth nuk është shkruar që të fitosh njohuri të përgjithshme dhe enciklopedike, por qëllimi i këtyre rreshtave është të ta ndriçojnë rrugën e errët dhe të të bëjnë më syçelur kundër këtij armiku të mallkuar. Në fund, zgjidh për veten tënde cilindo prej llojeve të njerëzve për të cilët, sipas një transmetimi, i Dërguari i Allahut ka thënë: "Njerëzit si krijesa të Allahut janë tri llojesh: një lloj janë si kafshët, ashtu siç thotë Allahu i Lartësuar: "Ata kanë zemra që nuk kuptojnë me to, ata kanë sy që nuk shohin me ta dhe ata kanë veshë që nuk dëgjojnë me ta. Ata janë si kafshët, bile edhe më të humbur. " (A 'raf, 1 79), lloji i dytë kanë trupin e njerëzve, mirëpo shpirtrat e tyre janë shpirtra djallëzorë, kurse lloji i tretë do të jenë nën hijen e Allahut në Ditën e Gjykimit, e që nuk ka hije tjetër atë ditë përveç hijes së Tij." Paqja e Allahut qoftë mbi të Dërguarin tonë, Muhammedin.

----------


## eldonel

Komentimi I sures en-Nas

Sureja “En-Nas eshte sure medinase (d.m.th , ka zbritur ne Medine) . Është thënë se është mekase mirëpo mendimi I parë është më I saktë.
Ka gjashtë ajete , njëzetë fjalë , shtatëdhjetë e nëntë shkronja dhe është mburojë nga shejtani .
                                       Bismilahir-Rahmanir-Rahim

1. Thuaj: " I Mbështetem  Zotit të njerëzve!
2. Sunduesit të njerëzve,
3. Të Adhuruarit të njerëzve,
4. Prej së keqes së cytësit që fshihet.
5. I cili bën cytje në gjokset  e njerëzve,
6. Qoftë ai (cytësi) nga xhinët apo nga njerëzit".

Komenti I ajeteve :

" I Mbështetem  Zotit të njerëzve”, d.m.th. Edukuesit dhe Përmisuesit të tyre . “Sunduesit të njerëzve”, d.m.th. Sunduesit dhe Rregulluesit të qështjeve të tyre . “Të Adhuruarit të njerëzve” , d.m.th.  Allahut , përveç të Cilit nuk meriton askush adhurim . I përmendi njerëzit veçanërisht , edhe pse është Zot I të gjitha krijesave , për t’I nderuar ata dhe për t’I mësuar se sit ë kërkojnë mbrojtje te Zoti që zotëron qështjet e tyre, te Zoti dhe I Adhuruari I tyre , që I mbron ata nga e keqja e djallit dhe nga e keqja e cytësit (pëshpëritësit) ne gjokset e tyre.
Këto janë tri cilësi prej cilësive të Allahut të Lartësuar , d.m.th. Er- Rububije (sundimi), El - Mulku (mbizotërimi) dhe El- Uluhije (adhurimi), ndaj Ai është Sundues , Mbizotërues dhe I Vetmi që meriton adhurimin , kështu që të gjitha gjërat janë krijesa , robër dhe pronësi e Tij . Prandaj , Ai e urdhëroi atë që kërkon mbrojtje prej së keqes së djallit që ta kërkojë mbrojtjen nga Ai që I ka këto cilësi >
Çdo bir I Ademit e ka një djall për shoqërues . Ai ia zbukuron atij të shëmtuarat dhe nuk kursen mund për shkatërrimin dhe lajthitjen e njerëzve . Por I mbrojtur është ai të cilin e mbron Allahu , prandaj I Lartësuari thotë : “Prej së keqes së cytësit që fshihet” d.m.th. nga shejtani , I cili është thelbi , baza e të gjitha të këqijave . Ndër sprovat dhe të keqijat e tij është se ai bën bën cytje (vesvese ) në gjokset e njerëzve , ua zbukuron të keqen duke ua paraqitur në një pamje më të mirë dhe ua rrit dëshirën për veprime të tilla .
Në anën tjetër I largon nga e mira duke ua pasqyruar atë në pamjen e shëmtuar dhe kështu bën cytje vazhdimisht.
Cytja është pëshpëritja dhe zëri I brendshëm , përmbajtja e të cilit depërton në zemër heshturazi . Pastaj vesveset largohen nëse njeriu përmend Allahun , kërkon mbrojtjen prej Tij nga armiku I vet duke lexuar këtë sure apo lutjet e tjera . Me këtë ai kërkon ndihmë nga Allahu që ti përzërë dhe ti largoj ato , nëse hutohet apo harron përmendjen e Allahut , shejtani e cyt njeriun përsëri e kështu më rradhë .Pra lufta është një garë (herë fiton herë humb).
Allahu I Madhëruar në disa ajete ka urdhëruar që të kërkojmë mbrojtje tek Ai nga shejtani I mallkuar . I Lartmadhëruari thotë :
“Dhe thuaj: “ Zot im, kërkoj mbrojtje tek Ti prej shejtanëve dhe kërkoj mbrojtje tek Ti që ata të mos më afrohen!” . “ (Mu’minun, 97-98)
Gjithashtu thotë :  
“ Dhe në qoftë se ndonjë pëshpëritje e ligë nga shejtani mundohet të të largojë ty (nga të bërit mirë ) , atëherë kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu . Vërtetë Ai është Gjithëdëgjuesi , I Gjithëdituri . “ (Fussilet , 36 )
Allahu I Madhëruar na e tërhoqi vërejtjen për shejtanin , prandaj nuk ka arsyetim për padije . Allahu thotë :
“ O bij të Ademit , mos lejoni t’ju mashtrojë shejtani siç I nxori prindërit tuaj nga xheneti.” (A’raf, 27)
Ai poashtu , na tregoi zotimin e Iblisit , se ai do t’I devijojë bijtë e ademit dhe se do të qëndrojë në çdo rrugë që shpie tek Allahu dhe xheneti I Tij . I Madhëruari thotë:
“(Iblisi) Tha : MeqenëseTi më largove mua , vërtet që unë do të jem në pritë kundër tyre (njerëzve ) në rrugën Tënde të drejtë. Pastaj do t’u afrohem atyre para dhe pas shpine , nga e djathta dhe nga e majta dhe shumicen e tyre do t’I gjesh jofalënderues.” (A’raf , 16-17)
Allahu I Madhëruar na tregoi se si ky armik distancohet nga njëerëzit pas devijimit të tyre . I Madhëruari  thotë :
“Dhe shejtani do të thotë , kur të jetë vendosur çështja : “ Me të vërtetë Allahu ju premtoi një premtim të vërtetë dhe unë u premtova , por ju tradhtova . Unë nuk kasha asnjë fuqi përmbi ju , por vetëm ju bëra thirrje dhe ju m’u përgjigjët . Andaj mos më fajësoni mua , por fajësoni veten tuaj .“ (Ibrahim ,22)
Gjithashtu thotë : 
“Me të vërtetë ti nuk do të kesh aspak force mashtruese mbi robërit e Mi , përveç atyre të humburve që vijnë pas  teje . Dhe s’ka dyshim se xhehenemi është vend I premtuar për të gjithë ata . “ (Hixhr , 42-43)
“Me të vërtetë , shejtani është armik I juaji , andaj merreni atë vërtetë si armik . Ai fton ndjekësit e tij që të jenë prej banorë të zjarrit . “ (Fatir, 6)
Pasi na sprovoi me këtë armik , Allahu na e tregoi armën dhe mburojën me të cilën mund të mbrohemi nga ai : ajo është përmendja (dhikri) sa më e shpeshtë e Allahut . I Dërguari I Allahut ka thënë :
“Kam parë një njeri nga umeti im , të cilin e kishin kapluar shejtanët , e pastaj përmendi Allahun dhe I largoi shejtanët “ ( Transmeton Hafidh Ebu Musa el- Medini)
Ka edhe një hadith tjetër sipas të cilit Allahu e kishtu urdhëruar Jahjan,  të birin e Zekerias . që të kryente vetë pesë obligime dhe të kërkonte nga Beni Israilët që t’I kryejnë ato. Njëra prej tyre është : “ Dhe ju urdhëroj ta përmendni Allahun . Shembulli I kësaj është si shembulli I një njeriu të cilin e ndjek armiku derisa ai të hyjë në një kështjellë.Pra njeriu nuk do ta mbrojë veten nga shejtani përveçse me përmendjen e Allahut .” (Transmeton Ahmedi dhe Tirmidhiu )
Gjithashtu në një hadith tjetër , I Dërguari I Allahut (paqja dhe shpëtimi I Allahut  qoftë mbi të ) thotë :“Nëse thoni BIsmilah (me emrin e Allahut) , shejtani do të zvogëlohet derisa të bëhet sa miza .” (Transmeton Ahmedi dhe Ebu Davudi)
Vesvest ose cytjet , ashtu siç janë prej xhinëve , janë edhe prej njerëzve . Për këtë I Madhëruari thotë : “I cili bën cytje në gjokset  e njerëzve. Qoftë ai (cytësi) nga xhinët apo nga njerëzit". (Nas, 5-6) d.m.th nga e keqja e shejtanëve xhinë dhe njerëz.
Në hadithin e Ebi Dherrit të cilin e transmeton Imam Ahmedi dhe të tjerë , qëndron se I Dërguari I Allahut I ka thënë atij :”O Ebu Dherr , kërko mbrojtje tek Allahu nga e keqja e shejtanëve xhinë dhe njerëz .” Thotë Ebu Dherri : “ Thashë :” O I Dërguari I Allahut , a ka prej njerzëve shejtanë ? “ “Po “ u përgjigj ai.

Çfarë përfitojmë nga ky kapitull:

1.	Kërkimin e mbrojtjes tek Allahu I Lartësuar , t’I kthehemi Atij dhe të mbështetemi tek Ai nga të këqijat e shejtanit .
2.	Kërkimin e mbrojtjes duke pas parasysh sundimin , pushtetin , hyjninë e Tij si dhe emrat e bukur dhe cilësitë  e Tij të larta.
3.	Nderimin dhe veçimin e njerëzve mbi krijesat e tjera , duke u ndier më I famshëm se të tjerët , edhe pse Allahu është Zot I çdo gjëje , Sundues I tyre dhe I Vetmi që meriton të adhurohet 
4.	Armiqësinë e shejtanit ndaj bijve të Ademit dhe përpjekjet e tij që me anë të vesveseve t’I devijojë njerëzit.
5.	Kujdesin nga shejtani dhe vesveset e tij në kohën kur harrojmë përmendjen e Allahut .
6.	Përmendjen e Allahut , që e largon shejtanin ,dhe kur ndosh kjo ai ikën I përulur dhe humbës .
7.	Kërkimin e mbrojtjes tek Allahu nga të këqijat e shejtanëve njerëz dhe xhinë 
8.	Kërkimi I mbrojtjes tek Allahu është adhurim , por nëse kjo vepër I drejtohet dikujt tjetër përveç Allahut , atëherë është shirk (mosbesim)
9.	Veçimin e Allahut si Zot dhe Sundues dhe si I Vetmi që meriton të adhurohet nga të gjitha krijesat.
10.	Shejtani bën vesvese në zemrat e xhinëve ashtu siç bën vesvese në zemrat e njerëzve.

Dobi :

1.	Nër lutjet më të mira që largojnë shejtanin është leximi I sureve “El-Felek” dhe En-Nas “(dy suret e fundit të Kuranit ), leximi I Ajetul Kursij , leximi I dy ajete të fundit të sures Bekare, leximi I të para të sures Saffat, leximi I ajeteve të fundit të sures El-Hashr. Gjithashtu ,siç u përmend më lart , strehimi te mbrojtja e Allahut , ezani dhe përmendja e shumtë e Allahut  (Ibnul –Kajjim , “El-Vabil es-Sajib”
2.	Ibën Xhizij el –Kelbij, Allahu e mëshiroftë në tefsirin e tij ka shkruar “:Vesveset e shejtanit në zemrën e njeriut janë të shumta .Ai së pari mundohet që t’ia humbë besimin në Zotin duke I future dyshime në besim , e nëse nuk e arrin ta bëjë këtë , atëherë e urdhëron për mëkate , nëse nuk arrin ta bëjë as këtë , mundohet ta pengojë në kryerjen e obligimeve ,nëse nuk arrin ta bëjë as këtë , atëherë mundohet t’I fusë dyfaqësin (rijanë) në veprime që t’ia prishë ato .Nëse njeriu shpëton edhe nga kjo , atëherë mundohet t’ia zbukurojë veprat dhe shtimin e tyre , që pastaj të lavdërohet me ato. Gjithashtu mundohet të fusë te njeriu zilinë , urrejtjen dhe hidhërimin , e me to t’a çojë drejt veprave të liga . Shërimi I vesveseve bëhet me :
-	Përmendjen e shpeshtë të Allahut të Lartësuar .
-	Kërkimin e mbrojtjes tek Allahu nga shejtani , e më e mira mbrojtje është leximi I sures “En-Nas .”
-	Kundërshtimin e shejtanit deh zotimin për mosdëgjimin e tij
3.Mashtrimet e shejtanit kryesisht kufizohen ne gjashtë lloje veprash .Ai vazhdimisht mundohet ta mashtrojë njeriun me:
- Mashtrim në mosbesim (kufr) , ose politeizëm (shirk)
- Risi (bidat)
-Mëkate të mëdha .
-Mëkate të vogla
-Preokupim me të lejuarat (mubah) në vend të bamirësive .
- Veprim të atyre veprave të pakërkuara ose me vlerë të paktë në vend të atyre që janë me vlerë ose të mira . 
Ndërsa mjetet me të cilat mbrohet njeriu nga shejtani janë dhejtë :
-	Kërkimi I mbrojtjes tek Allahu nga shejtani
-	Leximi I sureve Felek dhe Nas (dy suret e fundit të Kuranit)
-	Leximi I Ajetul Kursisë 
-	Leximi I sures Bekare 
-	Leximi I dy ajeteve të fundit të Bekares
-	Leximi I tri ajeteve të para të sures Gafir
-	Thënia “La ilahe il-lallah vahdehu la sherike leh , lehul-mulku ve lehul-hamdu ve huve ala kul-li shejin kadir” (Nuk ka Zot që meriton të adhurohet përveç Allahut , I Cili është I vetëm dhe nuk ka partner. Atij I takon sundimi dhe falënderimi dhe Ai ësgtë I Plotfuqishëm mbi çdo gjë ), Njëqind herë në ditë.
-	Përmendja e shpeshtë e Allahut .
-	Abdesti dhe namazi .
-	Përmbajtja nga shikimi , fajalët , ushqimi I tepërt dhe shoqërimi I tepërt me njerëz. ( Ibnul –Kajjim  “ Bedaiul-Fevaid”)


vazhdon

----------


## ORIONI

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...3&postcount=29

Po fol cfare problemi ke  te ndihmojme me lejen e Allahut per cdo gje ne lidhje me sherimin me Kuran. Nese do mund ti shkruash ketu simptomat ose ne privat.

Selam aleikum

----------


## havaja

*Do te kisha pritur ndihme me shume prej jush te dashur miq te forumit, une cdo dite po pres nga ju te me tregoni diqka ne lidhje me kete qe kam pyetur por si duket halli i tjetrit nuk qenka aq me rendesi !
    Ju pershendes me respekt - selam alejkum*

----------


## ORIONI

> Me intereson te di a njeh dikush ndonje qe sheron me leximin e Kuranit, nese dini diqka ju lutem shkruani ketu ose ne M.P
>     Kam degjuar shume qe ka efekt shume por nuk njoh asnje qe ben sherim te tille pos atyre qe shkruajne hajmali e qe eshte haram i madh !
>    Ju pres te dashur miq nese njihni dikend ose qe keni degjuar per te!


Merr vaj Ulliri, mjalte dhe uje.Kendoji suret El Fatiha ajetin Kursi suren Felek Nas nga shtate here dhe fryeji brenda tek uji mjalti dhe vaji ullirit.Mjaltin pije ne mengjes esell ujin nje pjese pije kurse tjetrin laje duke e perzier me ujin e dushit ose enes.Me vaj e ullirit lyej pjeset qe te dhembin ose ke shqetesime.Me lejn e Zotit do sherohesh.


Selam aleikum edhe keto ajete 

10:57. 
 O ju njerëz! Juve ju erdhi nga zoti juaj këshilla (Kur'ani) dhe shërimi i asaj që gjendet në krahrorët tuaj (në zemra), edhe udhëzim e mëshirë për besimtarët.  
17:82. 
 Ne të shpallim Kur'anin që është shërim dhe mëshirë për besimtarët, kurse jobesimtarëve nuk u shton tjetër përpos dëshprim.  

16:69. 
 Pastaj ha nga të gjitha (llojet) frutat dhe futu nëpër rrugët e nënshtruara (e të mësuara) prej Zotit tënd. Nga barqet e tyre (të bletëve) del lëng, ngjyra e të cilit është e ndryshme dhe në të cilin ka shërim (bar-ilaç) për njerëz. Edhe në këtë ka arsye për atë popull që mendon thellë.  

24:35. 
 All-llahu është dritë (ndiçues, udhëzues) i qiejve e i tokës. Shembulli i dritës së Tij i gjason kandilit të vendosur në një zgavër të errët. Kandili gjendet brenda një qelqi si të ishte yll flakërus e që ndizet prej (vajit të) *një druri të bekuar, prej ullirit* që nuk mund të quhet as i lindjes e as i perëndimit, e vaji i tij ndriçon pothuajse edhe pa e prekur zjarri. Dritë mbi dritë. All-llahu udhëzon kah drita e Vet atë që do Ai. All-llahu sjell shembuj për njerëzit. All-llahu çdo gjë di shumë mirë.  
95:1. 
 Pasha fikun dhe *ullirin!* 

25:48. 
 Edhe Ai është, që i lëshon erëra myzhde në prag të mëshirës së Tij (shiut) dhe Ne lëshuam prej qiellit *ujë të pastër* 

7:57. 
 Ai është që i lëshon erërat si myzhde pranë mëshirës (shiut) së Tij. E kur ato (erërat) bartin re të mëdha mbi, ne i sjellim mbi një tokë të vdekur dhe lëshojmë në të ujin (shiun), dhe me të (me ujin) nxjerrim të gjithë frutat. Kështu i nxjerrim (i ngjallim) të vdekurit, ashtu që të përkujtoni (fuqinë e Zotit).

----------


## rapsod

Keto jane foto ku eshte nje procedure leximi qe quhet "Rukjeh" e cila eshte perberje jetesh per te lexuar per sherim:

----------


## loli123

Sic te ka postuar Orioni nje pjeje te kesaj teme une po te postoj temen te plote qe ta lexosh:http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=37806

Dhe qe te sherohesh duhet te jesh besimtare,te jesh e bindur qe sherimi vjen vetem nga ALLAHU!Duhet te pergatisesh ambjentin ku ti jeton ose personi i semure,nuk duhet te kete muzik dhe fotografi apo piktura me njerez dhe kafshe pasi ne ato vende mblidhen shejtanet.Pendohu tek ALLAHU dhe bej durim inshaALLAH vjen sherimi nga ALLAHU.Ne temen mesiper ke numrin e tel edhe te nje hoxhe qe sheron me Kur'an (ben rukje) me sa di une jan shume pak 2-3 qe jane ne kosov dhe ne maqedoni.ALLAHU te dhente durim dhe sherim!

----------


## burbuqe1

Esselamu alejkum

VELLEZER E MOTRA,


IU FTOJ QE TE BASHKOHEMI NE LUFTEN E MADHE KUNDER SIHR-IT QE ESHTE
SHPERNDAR NE TE GJITHE BOTEN, DHE NE TERRITORET E BANUARA ME
SHQIPETAR.

JAN ME DHJETRA PRAKTIKUESIT E KETIJ SHIRKU, ANDAJ IU FTOJ QE
SEBASHKU
TE LUFTOJM PA KOMPROMIS KUNDER KETYRE ARMIQEVE TE ALL-LLAHUT NESE
JENI QE E DESHMONI ME TE VERTET ME ZEMRAT TUAJA BESIMIN NE ALL-
LLAHUN, APO KENI FRIKE NGA KRIJESA DHE TRADHETUAT BESEN E DHENE
KRIJUESIT TUAJ KUR DESHMUAT PA ASNJE FORME DHUNE KUNDER
JUSH "ESHHEDU
ENE'LA-ILAHE IL'ALL-LLAH, WE ESHHEDU ENE'MUHAMMEDEN RRESUL ALL-LLAH"
APO DESHMUAT VETEM ME ZE DHE JO ME ZEMER! PARASHTROJANI KETE PYETJE
VETES TUAJ ÇDO MENGJES E MBREMJE, DHE MOS E BRAKTISNI RRUGEN E ALL-
LLAHUT QE T'IU PERFSHIJ MALLKIMI I ALL-LLAHUT, ENGJEJVE TE TIJ DHE I
TE GJITHEVE QE MALLKOJNE.

LE TE JEPET KUSHTRIMI DHE TE FILLOJ FUSHATA KUNDER ARMIQEVE TE
VERTET
TE ALL-LLAHUT, KJO ESHTE NJE GJENDJE ME E PA DURUESHME, KERKOHET
VENDOSMERI, LUFTE E PAKOMPROMIS, DEDIKIM DHE BINDJE NE ALL-LLAHUN SE
LUTJA ESHTE ARMA ME E FORTE E MUSLIMANIT, SEPSE I MADHERISHMI KA
THENE NE KUR'AN "... UNE JAM AFER LUTESIT KUR ME LUTET" DHE SE
SHERIMI VJEN VETEM NGA ALL-LLAHU DHE JO NGA LUTJET.

E DI SE DIKUSH NGA JU DO TE THOTE Ç'ESHTE QESHTJA "NE TE SHPALLEM
KUR'ANIN QE ESHTE SHERIM PER BESIMTARIN DHE PABESIMTARIT NUK I SHTON
TJETER PERVEQ DESHPERIMIT" QESHTJA ESHTE SE KUR'ANI ESHTE FUNDAMENTI
I LUTJES, USHQIMI I SHPIRTIT ME NENSHTRIM VETEM ALL-LLAHUT, DHE NJE
SHPIRT I NENSHTRUAR VETEM ALL-LLAHUT PADYSHIM DO TE GJEJE SHPETIMIN
NE KETE RAST SHERIMIN E ALL-LLAHUT I CILI ME FUQIN E TIJ DO TE DEBOJ
ARMIQET E TIJ NGA BESIMTARET E SINQERT DHE DO TE PERMUSH INSH-ALL-
LLAHU PREMTIMIN "...SE ME TE VERTET PAS VESHTIRESIS VJEN
LEHTESIMI" .

SEPARI VELLEZER TE DASHUR DUHET TE MESOJM SE Ç'JANE SEMUNDJET SIHRI,
MESYSHI, PREKJA E XHINIT, EPILEPSIA, PARALIZA E PASHPJEGUESHME,
GJAKEDERDHJA NGA ORGANI I FEMRES KUR AJO NUK ESHTE NE FAZEN E
CIKLIT,
REFUZIMI I MASHKULLIT APO FEMRES PER T'U MARTUAR, RASTET KUR
BASHKESHORTET NUK DUROJN NJERI TJETRIN E PARA MARTESE JAN PELQYER
SHUME, KUR PRINDERIT DHE FEMIU URREJN NJERI TJETRIN DHE ME PAR JAN
DASHUR SHUME ASHTU SIQ DUHET TE DUHEN, ABORTI I FRUTIT TE SHENDOSH
NE
MENYRE TE PASHPJEGUESHME, MOS MUNDESIA PER TE MBETUR SHTATEZENE KUR
TE DY PARTNERET NE ASPEKTIN MJEKSOR JAN NE RREGULL, HUMBJA E
PASURISE
NE MENYRE TE PALOGJIKSHME, DEMBELIA E PASHPJEGUESHME, TE QESHURAT E
PASHPJEGUESHME, DESHPERIMI, DEPRESIONI, PENGESA NE TE FOLUR,
SKICOFRENIA, IMORALITETI, ANKTHET E NATES, FRIKAT E PASHPJEGUESHME,
ENDERRIMI I FIGURAVE, KRIJESAVE, NGJARJEVE TRISHTUESE E NE DISA
RASTE
EDHE TE PAKAPSHME PER TRURIN TON ETJ. GJEGJESISHT SEMUNDJE QE
MJEKESIA NUK GJEN SHERIM DHE SPJEGIM.

TE GJITHA KETO DHE SHUME TE TJERA NUK JAN TJETER VETEM SE SUKSESE TE
ARMIKUT TON SHEJTANIT RR-RRAXHIM DHE SHERBETOREVE TE TIJ QE ME OSE
PA
QELLIM VEHEN NE SHERBIMIN E TIJ.

SHTROHET PYETJA PSE?

PERGJIGJIEN E KEMI TE GATSHME SEPSE KEMI GABUAR, KEMI LENE MANGU
NAMAZIN, KEMI LENE MANGU ADHURIMIN, KEMI LENE MANGU KUJDESIN ME U
VESH DHE USHQY VETEM ME HALLALL, KEMI PERQAFU BIXHOZIN, ALKOHOLIN,
DROGEN, POR MBI TE GJITHA KEMI LENE MANGU FAMILJEN. JEMI BERE TURP
TE
NA VIJE EDHE TE DALIM NE RRUGE NGA MANGESIT QE KEMI BERE.

A ESHTE KJO NJE GABIM QE MUND TE NDREQET: PO. SEPSE TE GJITHA KETO
JAN VEPRA TONAT QE PERMES DESHTIMEVE KEMI LENE DERE PER SHEJTANET TE
NA SULMOJN DHE NE JEMI DOREZUAR PA LUFTUAR FARE.

TURP TE NA VIJE TE GJITHEVE.

NJE KESHILLE NXJERRUR NGA LIBRI "LUTJET E SHERIMIT" E VELLAUT AHMED
IBEN ABDUL AZIZ EL-HUDAJRI, MBI RUKJET KUR'ANORE DHE CILAT PJESE TE
KUR'ANIT PERMEND AI PER TE BERE RUKJE / LUTJE TE DREJTUAR VETEM ALL-
LLAHUT KUNDER SHEJTANIT RR-RRAXHIM DHE OSE XHINEVE / XHINEVE TE TE
GJITHA BESIMEVE TJERA QE KAN SHKELUR URDHERIN E ALL-LLAHUT DHE
DEMTOJN QOFTE NGA DASHURIA, URREJTJA, LAKMIA OSE EDHE PER SHKAKT TE
SIHRIT MUSLIMANET DHE MUSLIMANTET, MARREDHENIET E TYRE, PASURIN E
TYRE ETJ.

KUSHTI I PARE:
TE BINDET PERSONI QE DYSHOHET SE VUAN NGA XHINET SE SHERIMI DHE
SHPETIMI VJEN VETEM PREJ ALL-LLAHUT. PASTAJ LUTJA TE BEHET NE
AMBJENT
PA STATUJA, FOTOGRAFI, HAJMALI, APO DICKA TE SJELLE NGA MAGJISTARET,
TE JETE AMBJENTI I PASTER DHE HALLALL SEPSE VETEM NE KETO KUSHTE
MUNDESOHET FUTJA E MELAJKEVE TE ALL-LLAHUT PER TE ARDHUR NDIHMA E
ALL-
LLAHUT.

MUSLIMANI DUHET TE PLOTESOJ; HEQJEN E NDYTESIRES PERMES ABDESIT NGA
LITERATURA QE KAM KONSULTUAR KESHILLOHET TE FAL AI DHE LEXUESI I
RUKJES NGA DY REKATE NAMAZ VULLENTAR TE NEVOJES PER LUTJE. PASTAJ TE
SHTRIHET OSE ULET SIPAS SYGJERIMIT TE LEXUESIT TE RUKJEVE.

MUSLIMANJA PARAPRAKISHT DUHET TE HEQ MAKIAZHIN, LLAKUN NGA DUART DHE
KEMBET, TE MARRE GUSEL PARA SHKUARJES TEK LEXUESI I RUKJES, TE MARRE
ABDES, TE MBULOHET ME HIGJAB DHE RROBE TE CILAT NUK MUND TE ZBULOHET
TRUPI DHE TE NDJEK DISPOZITAT TJERA SIKUR MUSLIMANI.
[ ME MUSLIMANE DUHET TE JETE DIKUSH NGA FAMILJA E SAJ DESHMITAR]

RUKJET E ZYGJERUARA JAN:
Suretul El-FATIHA  Lexohet shtate here,
Nga Suretul El-Bekare, ajetet nr. 1, 2, 3, 4 dhe 5,
Nga Suretul El-Bekare, ajetet nr. 163 dhe 164,
Nga Suretul El  Bekare, ajetet nr. 255, 256 dhe 257,
Nga Suretul El-Bekare, ajetet nr. 284, 285, dhe 286,
Nga Suretul Ali Imran, ajetet nr.1, 2, 3, 4, 5 dhe 6,
Nga Suretul Ali Imran, ajeti nr. 18,
Nga Suretul Ali Imran, ajetet nr. 26 dhe 27,
Nga Suretul En-Nisa, ajeti nr. 87,
Nga Suretul El-A'raf, ajetet nr.54, 55 dhe 56
Nga Suretul Ibrahim, ajeti nr.52,
Nga Suretul El-Isra, ajetet nr.81 dhe 82,
Nga Suretul El-Kehf, ajetin nr. 39
Nga Suretul El-Enbija, ajetet nr. 69 dhe 70,
Nga Suretul El-Mu'minun, ajetet nr. 97 dhe 98,
Nga Suretul El-Mu'minun, ajetet nr. 115, 116, 117 dhe 118,
Nga Suretul Es-Saffat, ajetet nr. 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 dhe 10,
Nga Suretul Ed-Duhan, ajetet nr. 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49 dhe 50,
Nga Suretul El-Ahkaf, ajetet nr. 31 dhe 32,
Nga Suretul Er-Rrahman, ajetet nr. 31, 32, 33 dhe 34,
Nga Suretul El-Hashr, ajetet nr. 1, 2, dhe 3,
Nga Suretul El-Hashr, ajetet nr. 21, 22, 23 dhe 24
Nga Suretul El-Xhinn, ajetin nr. 3
Nga Suretul El-Kalem, ajetet nr. 51 dhe 52,
Nga Suretul El-Bekare, ajetin nr. 102,
Nga Suretul El-A'raf, ajetet nr. 117, 118, 119, 120, 121 dhe 122,
Nga Suretul Junus, ajetet nr. 81 dhe 82,
Nga Suretul Ta ha, ajetin nr. 69,
Nga Suretul Junus, ajetin nr. 57,
Nga Suretul Esh-Shu'ara, ajetin nr. 80,
Nga Suretul Fussilet, ajetin nr. 44
Suretul Ihlas (e njohur ne popull Kul-Huvallahu)
Suretul El-Felek,
Suretul En-Nas,
Disa lexues lutjesh për shërim praktikojnë me te drejt edhe Ezanin,
duke ditur se shejtani i larguar nga mëshira e All-llahut pse nuk
beri për Ademin Alejhi Selem ikën nga kjo thirrje për namaz qe është
shtylla e dyte e imanit.

Pas dhe gjate leximit te Kur'anit mund te ndodh qe vëllau / motra e
sëmure sepse net e gjithë jemi vëllezër dhe motra, te përpëlitet, te
dëgjoni klithje rrenqethese, te sulmoj, te dridhet, te kukas, te
vjelle etj. Por, te gjitha këto nuk janë veprime te tij/asaj por te
armikut te All-llahut qe ka shkelur urdhrin e All-llahut dhe është
futur ne trupin e tij/asaj.
Lexuesi i lutjes, duhet ta pyes Xhinin se Xhinet për emrin, emrat e
tyre, nëse janë Xhin besimtar apo shejtan, te cilës feje i takojnë,
arsyen pse kanë shkelur urdhrin e All-llahut, t'iu teheqet vërejtja
se kanë shkelur urdhrin e All-llahut, t'iu ofrohet Islami fe, por te
mos detyrohen qe ta pranojnë, sepse All-llahu thotë "ne fe nuk ka
dhune", nëse pranojnë Islamin ta dëshmojë Shehadetin, te kërkojë
mbrojtjen e All-llahut duke lexuar ajetin 255 te Suretul El-Bekare e
njohur ne popull si Tespih Dova dhe te dal ose dalin gjithsesi nga
trupi përmes këmbës se majte. Nëse pranojnë duhet lexuar edhe një
here
rukjen sepse shejtanet dhe disa Xhin janë te prirur për te mençur për
te gënjyer dhe mashtruar.
Pas kësaj duhet i / e sëmura te praktikoj ne maksimum te mundësive
te
saj / tij mbulesën për femra, namazin, agjërimin, zeqatin, dhikrin,
pa harruar rendësin e namazit te natës.
Ka raste kur duhen me shume se nje here leximi i duave / rukjeve
sepse shejtanet ose xhinet mund te rikthehen ne trupin e viktimës
për
shkak te mos vigjilenes apo arsye tjera

Bashkohuni ne luftën e shenjte kundër armiqve te All-llahut përmes
këshillave dhe sugjerimeve tuaja.


_bilbil buleshkaj_

alb-muslimstudents@yahoogroups.com

----------


## sellma30

Kma nje hall dhe me duhet urgjentish te vizitoj ndonje hoxhe qe sheron me kuran dhe rukje,ju lutem kush din mem tregu dhe mem orientu,me shkruajni...perndryshe jam nga Maqedonia perendimore ....Allahu xh.sh ju shperbleft te gjithve!

----------


## eldonel

> Kma nje hall dhe me duhet urgjentish te vizitoj ndonje hoxhe qe sheron me kuran dhe rukje,ju lutem kush din mem tregu dhe mem orientu,me shkruajni...perndryshe jam nga Maqedonia perendimore ....Allahu xh.sh ju shperbleft te gjithve!


Selam alejkum 
Po nese din te lexosh Kuran eshte me mire te besh vet ja ketu e ke menyren se si te bejshe eshte me mire .

----------


## sellma30

Te falenderoj per sugjerimin tend,....e para nuk dij te lexoj kuran dhe e dyta nuk mund te sheroj gjithkush me kuran dhe rukje me sa dij un....keshtu qe nese din dikush ndonje hoxh qe din sherim me kuran ju lutem te me shkruan qoft ne privat qoft ketu...
Allahu xh.sh ju shperbleft!

----------


## U.ammar

Selamu alejkum sellma a je moter  une kam numra thoxhollarve per rukje prej maqedonije ama si me ti dhan se spo muj tu mi cit numrat shkaku se mund ti keqperdor ndokush.

----------


## U.ammar

> Me intereson te di a njeh dikush ndonje qe sheron me leximin e Kuranit, nese dini diqka ju lutem shkruani ketu ose ne M.P
>     Kam degjuar shume qe ka efekt shume por nuk njoh asnje qe ben sherim te tille pos atyre qe shkruajne hajmali e qe eshte haram i madh !
>    Ju pres te dashur miq nese njihni dikend ose qe keni degjuar per te!


 Po une di si Kosoves si MaQEDONIS kshtu kush don lajmroj nga cili vend eshte ose te le ktu adresen dhe ne ja com email.

----------


## eldonel

> Selamu alejkum sellma a je moter  une kam numra thoxhollarve per rukje prej maqedonije ama si me ti dhan se spo muj tu mi cit numrat shkaku se mund ti keqperdor ndokush.


selam alejkum
shiko dergoja me mesazh privat ose e ke edhe opcionin me email direkt shiko lart i ki mesazhet private.

----------


## sellma30

Es selamu alejkum vellezer,ju lutem se kam hall me thoni ndonje numer te ndonje hoxhe ketu ne Maqedoni pasi thoni qe dini,me shkruajni ne privat ju lutem....Allahu xh.sh ju shperbleft.

----------

